# Biden Announcing Executive Orders On Firearms Now



## Hugo Furst

about to add gun laws 20,201, 20,202,and 20,203

Biden, Harris, AG Garland deliver remarks on gun violence prevention (yahoo.com) 


This may end all gun violence forever.


----------



## JGalt

Biden is an idiot.


----------



## TNHarley

Unconstitutional as shit. 
Doesnt surprise me if garland supports it.
Glad that authoritarian isnt on the SC.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

All the usual news outlets are running it.

Joe seems a bit more feebed today.


----------



## easyt65

Biden's Announcement that he is going to impose his Anti-2nd Amendment to is on now....


'No Constitutional Right Is Guaranteed'
- Biden is arguing that the Constitution and Constitutional Rights od law-abiding citizens can be infringed upon / stripped if politicians decide to impose their will upon Americans if they deem it to be necessary to 'protect' Americans.

Every example of gun violence Biden is giving involves criminals committing acts of violence / murder, and none of our existing laws would have prevented these crimes / murder. No laws or Un-Constitutional edict will prevent criminals from having guns and committing these same crimes.






EXECUTIVE GUN RESTRICTIONS
LIVE NOW
*WATCH NOW: President Biden bypassing Congress in first major gun control push since taking office*










						Biden to target 'ghost guns,' stabilizing braces in new gun control actions
					

President Biden will announce gun control measures on Thursday, which a White House official described as an initial set of actions aimed at addressing all forms of gun violence.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## BluesLegend

IMPEACH Biden!


----------



## EvilCat Breath

I hope enough legislatures can stop him.  He thinks he can stop private gunsmithing.


----------



## BluesLegend

Breaking: Criminals point and laugh at Bidens EO's


----------



## marvin martian

Billy_Kinetta said:


> All the usual news outlets are running it.
> 
> Joe seems a bit more feebed today.



Nobody gives a fuck about Joe Biden's executive orders.  The majority of states won't enforce them, anyway.


----------



## Rambunctious

As the rightful president sits in Florida this imposter election fraudster tears up the constitution....


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Why doesn't he just come out an say that all forms of self defense are illegal?


----------



## TNHarley

BluesLegend said:


> Breaking: Criminals point and laugh at Bidens EO's


So do non criminals. His whole admin is a joke.


----------



## JWBooth

easyt65 said:


> Biden's Announcement that he is going to impose his Anti-2nd Amendment to is on now....
> 
> 
> 'No Constitutional Right Is Guaranteed'
> - Biden is arguing that the Constitution and Constitutional Rights od law-abiding citizens can be infringed upon / stripped if politicians decide to impose their will upon Americans if they deem it to be necessary to 'protect' Americans.
> 
> Every example of gun violence Biden is giving involves criminals committing acts of violence / murder, and none of our existing laws would have prevented these crimes / murder. No laws or Un-Constitutional edict will prevent criminals from having guns and committing these same crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXECUTIVE GUN RESTRICTIONS
> LIVE NOW
> *WATCH NOW: President Biden bypassing Congress in first major gun control push since taking office*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden to target 'ghost guns,' stabilizing braces in new gun control actions
> 
> 
> President Biden will announce gun control measures on Thursday, which a White House official described as an initial set of actions aimed at addressing all forms of gun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


----------



## easyt65

Biden just said he intends for the government to take action against illegal trafficking of firearms.....

This is the dementia-ravaged asshole who was VP when he and Obama were running thousands of automatic weapons and grenades to Mexican Drug Cartels.


More frightening, Joe just declared he wants to impose a 'Red Flag' Law' that would allow the govt to raid your home and seize your weapons based on an accusation by anyone that a gun owner is mentally troubled and should not own a weapon. 

After your weapons are seized it would then be up to the former gun owner to fight for a court date to appear in court to PROVE HE IS NOT GUILTY of the accusations made against him in an attempt to get their legally-owned weapons back.  It could take months or even years to get a court date. 

- I thought in this nation we were all 'INNOCENT UNTIL PROVEN GUILTY'?!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

lol

On your KNEES SLAVES !!!!

How is "Just let the legal system work".....working for ya now ????

YES.  You DESERVE to lose ALL your feedoms and ALL your guns.  You earned it.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Interesting timing.

Taking attention away from the absurdity going on at your southern border, the border Harris is supposed to be in charge of.

I don't know what the future holds, but there is a push from China to force other nation to decouple from America.  I hope America isn't making this easier for Europe and Asia to do, if they believe America has changed too drastically.


----------



## 2aguy

Do you really, really want to stop gun violence?

Stop voting for democrats.

The democrat party creates over 95% of our gun murder and gun crime through their policies...policies that allow violent, known, repeat gun offenders out of jail and out of prison, over and over again...

It is these repeat offenders, who have been arrested over and over again, who are doing almost all of our gun violence....and the democrat party prosecutors, judges and politicians keep letting them out....

Stop the democrats and you can end gun crime...


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Couple of moonbats

Sign away and soon to be overturned


----------



## Flash

The stupid sonofabitch said that "no Constitutional Amendment is permanent".

Doesn't President Dipshit suppose to have a law degree?  Was he absent from class the day they discussed the Bill of Rights?

These Idiotic Democrats don't know any more about the Constitution than they know about Economics, History, Biology, Climate Science or Ethics.


----------



## easyt65

'We should ban assault weapons'.
'No one needs / should have a weapon of war'.

Joe is spewing the same old, tired BS.  There is no such thing as an 'assault weapon'.  EVERY gun could be used to 'assault' someone or used in a 'war'.


Biden defends the govt giving protection to Big Tech that is now engaging in censoring, silencing, and banning Conservatives on social media  - an assault on the 1st Amendment - but Joe Biden just declared he wants to remove the govt protection from gun manufacturers so they can be sued if a criminal or nut-ball uses a gun to commit a crime / murder.


In the crimes / mass shootings Biden mentioned, the RED FLAG law was followed - the FBI was notified yet they did nothing and the shootings occurred, much like how the FBI knew the 6 Jan Capitol violence was coming yet did nothing. 


Biden is mentally damaged, he tried to recognize guests attending the announcement - he pointed to someone in the crowd and said, _'I want to acknowledge some very important people, like THIS GUY and Dr.Jill Biden'.  _

He also called the_ 'ATF' _the_ 'ATE'._


----------



## JGalt

In less than a minute, the Idiot in Chief  said "bureau of aquahol" and called it the "AFT" two times.

Why is this fucking moron even in office?


----------



## easyt65

None of what Biden suggested would have or will stop Mass shootings or crimes committed by criminals who don't give a damn how many laws are passed - they have never complied before and never will.


During his speech dementia Joe declared going after limiting / eliminating the 2nd Amendment has been his *HOBBY* his entire political career. 

WTF?!


----------



## 2aguy

JGalt said:


> In less than a minute, the Idiot in Chief  said "bureau of aquahol" and called it the "AFT" two times.
> 
> Why is this fucking moron even in office?




Because idiots didn't like Trump's tweets.....so they voted for biden, the guy who actually is incompetent, corrupt, and mentally challenged....all of the things they said about Trump, but is only true about biden...


----------



## Hellbilly

BluesLegend said:


> IMPEACH Biden!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

lol

Up next.....ALL your hunting gear.   

Imma say it again......show me where Americans actually needed the 2nd Amendment ???

(They didn't.....it was just a conservative 'feel good" thing.  They never had the courage to use it.


----------



## MarcATL

lol


----------



## Quasar44

Biden is an illegitimate swine


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

I'm wondering how they will prevent backdating any transfer forms in private sales between friends?


----------



## Flash

For the stupid uneducated Moon Bats that listened to Biden's horseshit let me educate you a little bit about "Ghost Guns" and "Braces".

First of all what the idiots call ghost guns are very seldom used in crime.  Most gun crimes are committed by stolen or illegal hand guns among the minority street thugs  in the Democrat controlled big city shitholes.  They do not make their own firearms.

It is expensive and requires skill to make a firearm.  I have made two AR lower receivers out of 80% lowers.  I probably spent ten times what I could have bought factory receivers for.   I had to practice on several receivers before I did it correctly.  I had to buy the Jigs.  It was time consuming.  I did it as a hobby project.

If I had wanted to simply get an untraceable AR lower there would have been several cheaper ways to do that without having to go through the process of making my own.  AR lowers sometime sell for as little as $30 and you can always buy them on the street from an individual without them being traceable.

AR with braces are stupid things to infringe.  They are only a few inches shorter than legal length ARs and are hardly what Joe Dufus said was concealable.   Any pistol is significantly more concealable and that is the reason it is the firearm of choice of crooks and thugs. 

Besides if a bad guy wanted to use a firearm for a crime no law is going to keep him from configuring it like he wants and doing the crime.

Joe Dufus has his head up his ass.  That $5 billion for a stupid study will all go to Democrat special interest and the American tax payer won't get jackshit for it.

Anybody that voted for Joe Dufus and then ignored the fact he stole the election is a moron.


----------



## marvin martian

Billy_Kinetta said:


> I'm wondering how they will prevent backdating any transfer forms in private sales between friends?



They can't.  _*Everything*_ the left does ultimately fails.  This will fail, too.


----------



## JGalt

There's not really much they can do. Here is their "plan":

FACT SHEET: Biden-Harris Administration Announces Initial Actions to Address the Gun Violence Public Health Epidemic | The White House


----------



## task0778

It's all political bullshit.  I think this is just a deflection away from the crisis on the border.


----------



## Blues Man

More do nothing feel good knee jerk crap


----------



## easyt65

Biden is the same idiot who, as VP, advised Americans who were worried about their homes being threatened by criminals to go out and buy a double-barreled shotgun, to go out on your balcony and fire the weapon in the air to scare burglars off,  or fire through their door, illegally killing anyone who might be outside:

_"if there's ever a problem, just walk out on the balcony here, walk out and put that double-barrel shotgun and fire two blasts outside the house."_
- VP Joe Biden

_ "[if] you want to keep someone away from your house, just fire the shotgun through the door." _
- VP Joe Biden

Biden advocated committing gun crimes....

_"Coincidentally, a 22-year-old man in Virginia Beach, Va., was charged Monday with reckless handling of a firearm after doing just that a couple days earlier._

_Local TV station WAVY 10 reports that the man observed two masked men leaning into his bedroom window. The men allegedly had weapons and told him to close his bedroom door. He stepped outside of his bedroom and did as instructed, then fired his shotgun through the closed door and then several more times at the window."_

No one was hurt, the criminals got away and were never caught, and the homeowner who did exactly what VP Biden told him to do was arrested.

No one should listen to a word this  ignorant, dementia-ravaged clown says. 









						Joe Biden: buy a shotgun, not an assault rifle, to protect your home
					

US vice-president in online video Q&A says a 12-gauge shotgun is more than enough to see off intruders




					www.theguardian.com
				






			https://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2013/02/28/biden-advises-shooting-shotgun-through-door


----------



## Staidhup

I wasn’t aware that politicians have the constitutional authority to strip constitutional rights at will.


----------



## Flash

marvin martian said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering how they will prevent backdating any transfer forms in private sales between friends?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can't.  _*Everything*_ the left does ultimately fails.  This will fail, too.
Click to expand...



What Joe Dufus did today will be struct down by the courts.  After all the Constitution says that the right to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.  Joe Dufus did a lot of infringing today with his silly worthless horseshit.


----------



## JGalt

Flash said:


> For the stupid uneducated Moon Bats that listened to Biden's horseshit let me educate you a little bit about "Ghost Guns" and "Braces".
> 
> First of all what the idiots call ghost guns are very seldom used in crime.  Most gun crimes are committed by stolen or illegal hand guns among the minority street thugs  in the Democrat controlled big city shitholes.  They do not make their own firearms.
> 
> It is expensive and requires skill to make a firearm.  I have made two AR lower receivers out of 80% lowers.  I probably spent ten times what I could have bought factory receivers for.   I had to practice on several receivers before I did it correctly.  I had to buy the Jigs.  It was time consuming.  I did it as a hobby project.
> 
> If I had wanted to simply get an untraceable AR lower there would have been several cheaper ways to do that without having to go through the process of making my own.  AR lowers sometime sell for as little as $30 and you can always buy them on the street from an individual without them being traceable.
> 
> AR with braces are stupid things to infringe.  They are only a few inches shorter than legal length ARs and are hardly what Joe Dufus said was concealable.   Any pistol is significantly more concealable and that is the reason it is the firearm of choice of crooks and thugs.
> 
> Besides if a bad guy wanted to use a firearm for a crime no law is going to keep him from configuring it like he wants and doing the crime.
> 
> Joe Dufus has his head up his ass.  That $5 billion for a stupid study will all go to Democrat special interest and the American tax payer won't get jackshit for it.
> 
> Anybody that voted for Joe Dufus and then ignored the fact he stole the election is a moron.



Someone should ask Idiot Joe if his crackhead son is subject to the same laws everyone else is. That issue of doper Hunter being in the possession of a .38 revolver seems to have been swept under the rug. The same gun his girlfriend set on top of the lid of a trash can, and someone picked up.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

WillHaftawaite said:


> about to add gun laws 20,201, 20,202,and 20,203
> 
> Biden, Harris, AG Garland deliver remarks on gun violence prevention (yahoo.com)
> 
> 
> This may end all gun violence forever.


I wonder if the Kenyan,  Hussein Obama wrote that for him .


----------



## Flash

Staidhup said:


> I wasn’t aware that politicians have the constitutional authority to strip constitutional rights at will.




Democrats don't give a shit about the Constitution.  They hate it because it is an impediment to making the US a Socialist shithole.


----------



## Blues Man

Red Flag laws are one of the worst violations of a person's rights to have ever been proposed.


----------



## easyt65

JGalt said:


> Someone should ask Idiot Joe if his crackhead son is subject to the same laws everyone else is. That issue of doper Hunter being in the possession of a .38 revolver seems to have been swept under the rug. The same gun his girlfriend set on top of the lid of a trash can, and someone picked up.



A bottom-of-his-law-class, drug-addicted, parmesan cheese-smoking traitorous son of the President is exempt...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

I predict.......

1). A whole lotta bitchin    (CHECK)

2). A whole lotta denial  (CHECK)

3). A whole lotta compliance  (CHECK CHECK)



BrokeLoser said:


> Easy now...I side with Conservatives, I vote with Conservatives BUT they are the most nutless, spinless, big mouth pieces of shit that ever were. Come on man...they didn’t have the balls to keep heterosexual white Christians cool in a nation founded, built, run and funded by heterosexual white Christians. The Left has owned their sackless asses for decades....Sad but true.


----------



## easyt65

Blues Man said:


> Red Flag laws are one of the worst violations of a person's rights to have ever been proposed.


WARNING the FBI of mentally unstable (un-proven) gun owner / criminal is a good idea if the FBI would actually investigate and prevent crimes. Like on 6 Jan, the FBI dropped the proverbial ball and failed to stop a couple of mass shootings. 

The govt being able to raid your house and seize your legally-owned guns based on an anonymous accusation is BS.


----------



## Claudette

marvin martian said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering how they will prevent backdating any transfer forms in private sales between friends?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can't.  _*Everything*_ the left does ultimately fails.  This will fail, too.
Click to expand...


Yes indeedy it will. Totally unconstitutional. Guess the dumbass doesn't realize the gun is the tool. The person using it is the weapon. Find a way to get rid of all killers and you won't need gun control. 

The FF didn't put the 2nd in there so we could go hunting. They put it in there so we could defend ourselves against our own Govt. if need be. Very smart far thinking men the FF were.


----------



## westwall

BasicHumanUnit said:


> I predict.......
> 
> 1). A whole lotta bitchin    (CHECK)
> 
> 2). A whole lotta denial  (CHECK)
> 
> 3). A whole lotta compliance  (CHECK CHECK)
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy now...I side with Conservatives, I vote with Conservatives BUT they are the most nutless, spinless, big mouth pieces of shit that ever were. Come on man...they didn’t have the balls to keep heterosexual white Christians cool in a nation founded, built, run and funded by heterosexual white Christians. The Left has owned their sackless asses for decades....Sad but true.
Click to expand...








No one's going to comply with anything you stupid troll.


----------



## JGalt

BasicHumanUnit said:


> I predict.......
> 
> 1). A whole lotta bitchin    (CHECK)
> 
> 2). A whole lotta denial  (CHECK)
> 
> 3). A whole lotta compliance  (CHECK CHECK)



Bullshit.  Biden is just grandstanding...

"Look at me, people! I am doing something!"


----------



## OldLady

easyt65 said:


> Biden just said he intends for the government to take action against illegal trafficking of firearms.....
> 
> This is the dementia-ravaged asshole who was VP when he and Obama were running thousands of automatic weapons and grenades to Mexican Drug Cartels.
> 
> 
> More frightening, Joe just declared he wants to impose a 'Red Flag' Law' that would allow the govt to raid your home and seize your weapons based on an accusation by anyone that a gun owner is mentally troubled and should not own a weapon.
> 
> After your weapons are seized it would then be up to the former gun owner to fight for a court date to appear in court to PROVE HE IS NOT GUILTY of the accusations made against him in an attempt to get their legally-owned weapons back.  It could take months or even years to get a court date.
> 
> - I thought in this nation we were all 'INNOCENT UNTIL PROVEN GUILTY'?!


Typical bullshit out of you.  Hope everyone knows you well enough to look into it themselves rather than take your word for it.
Not that it will make any difference, but red flag laws in most states require law enforcement to  be involved before a complaint is filed, and if guns are taken, there must be a trial within 60 days of an objection.


----------



## Likkmee

WillHaftawaite said:


> about to add gun laws 20,201, 20,202,and 20,203
> 
> Biden, Harris, AG Garland deliver remarks on gun violence prevention (yahoo.com)
> 
> 
> This may end all gun violence forever.


YES SIR,SIR ! 
BRB. I got a Mossberg 500 that needs a barrel scrubbin.


----------



## easyt65

'We care about saving lives  -that's why we are doing this.'
- Biden / Democrats

Then why did Biden and Barry illegally run thousands of AUTOMATIC weapons AND GRENADES to Mexican Cartels, resulting in the deaths of many innocent men, women, and children to include a US BPA and other US Citizens inside the US, murders committed using Barry's and Biden's weapons? 


Then why were Biden and Barry running weapons to global terrorists (Al Qaeda, ISIS, etc...)?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

westwall said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict.......
> 
> 1). A whole lotta bitchin    (CHECK)
> 
> 2). A whole lotta denial  (CHECK)
> 
> 3). A whole lotta compliance  (CHECK CHECK)
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy now...I side with Conservatives, I vote with Conservatives BUT they are the most nutless, spinless, big mouth pieces of shit that ever were. Come on man...they didn’t have the balls to keep heterosexual white Christians cool in a nation founded, built, run and funded by heterosexual white Christians. The Left has owned their sackless asses for decades....Sad but true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one's going to comply with anything you stupid troll.
Click to expand...


just watch....

YOU will comply



BrokeLoser said:


> Easy now...I side with Conservatives, I vote with Conservatives BUT they are the most nutless, spinless, big mouth pieces of shit that ever were. Come on man...they didn’t have the balls to keep heterosexual white Christians cool in a nation founded, built, run and funded by heterosexual white Christians. The Left has owned their sackless asses for decades....Sad but true.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Claudette said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering how they will prevent backdating any transfer forms in private sales between friends?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can't.  _*Everything*_ the left does ultimately fails.  This will fail, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes indeedy it will. Totally unconstitutional. Guess the dumbass doesn't realize the gun is the tool. The person using it is the weapon. Find a way to get rid of all killers and you won't need gun control.
Click to expand...


I know just the thing.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

*The 7 stages of grief*

Shock and denial. This is a state of disbelief and numbed feelings.
Pain and guilt. ...
Anger and bargaining. ...
Depression. ...
The upward turn. ...
Reconstruction and working through. ...
Acceptance and hope.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

A whole lotta gun huggers gonna have to find a new hobby.

Quilting ???


----------



## JGalt

Meanwhile, in the real world.....

Wisconsin Gun Shows 2021

Illinois Gun Shows 2021

Minnesota Gun Shows 2021

Michigan Gun Shows 2021

Iowa Gun Shows 2021


----------



## easyt65

OldLady said:


> Typical bullshit out of you.  Hope everyone knows you well enough to look into it themselves rather than take your word for it.  Not that it will make any difference, but red flag laws in most states require law enforcement to  be involved before a complaint is filed, and if guns are taken, there must be a trial within 60 days of an objection.



I hope they look into all of this as well. The NEW, UPDATED liberal Socialist Democrat 'Red Flag Law' I am talking about is one of the Un-Constitutional agenda items  the Democrats have been supporting since before they took over the House, Senate, and WH. 

And as I pointed out, in some of the examples Biden mentioned today, which he refused / failed to mention, the Red Flag Laws were followed, the FBI / local law enforcement were notified, and they failed to act, which resulted in the shootings. 

In one case the young shooter was too young to purchase a firearm, murdered his mother, took HER legally own weapons, and committed the mass shooting. NOTHING Biden or Democrats have proposed would have prevented that shooting. NOTHING.


----------



## easyt65

BasicHumanUnit said:


> A whole lotta gun huggers gonna have to find a new hobby.  Quilting ???



Finding another way to protect themselves and their families from the criminals who still illegally have weapons after continuing to ignore any existing or future gun laws.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

*Not ONE conservative ever lifted a finger against *

The Patriot Act

Obama Care

Warrantless Searches

Civil Forfeiture

No Knock Raids


But we're supposed to believe suddenly they're gonna grow a spine ???






BrokeLoser said:


> Easy now...I side with Conservatives, I vote with Conservatives BUT they are the most nutless, spinless, big mouth pieces of shit that ever were. Come on man...they didn’t have the balls to keep heterosexual white Christians cool in a nation founded, built, run and funded by heterosexual white Christians. The Left has owned their sackless asses for decades....Sad but true.


----------



## easyt65

JGalt said:


> Meanwhile, in the real world.....
> 
> Wisconsin Gun Shows 2021
> 
> Illinois Gun Shows 2021
> 
> Minnesota Gun Shows 2021
> 
> Michigan Gun Shows 2021
> 
> Iowa Gun Shows 2021



From your own Gun Show Announcement link:

_*'All federal, state and local firearm ordinances and laws must be obeyed.'*_


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

easyt65 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> A whole lotta gun huggers gonna have to find a new hobby.  Quilting ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding another way to protect themselves and their families from the criminals who still illegally have weapons after continuing to ignore any existing or future gun laws.
Click to expand...


They can always try submission and compliance to criminals.  Seems to be working in the UK and elsewhere.


----------



## basquebromance

gun violence is an epidemic in America.

let me say that again: gun violence is an epidemic in America. IT'S AN INTERNATIONAL EMBARASSMENT!


----------



## JGalt

BasicHumanUnit said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict.......
> 
> 1). A whole lotta bitchin    (CHECK)
> 
> 2). A whole lotta denial  (CHECK)
> 
> 3). A whole lotta compliance  (CHECK CHECK)
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy now...I side with Conservatives, I vote with Conservatives BUT they are the most nutless, spinless, big mouth pieces of shit that ever were. Come on man...they didn’t have the balls to keep heterosexual white Christians cool in a nation founded, built, run and funded by heterosexual white Christians. The Left has owned their sackless asses for decades....Sad but true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one's going to comply with anything you stupid troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just watch....
> 
> YOU will comply
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy now...I side with Conservatives, I vote with Conservatives BUT they are the most nutless, spinless, big mouth pieces of shit that ever were. Come on man...they didn’t have the balls to keep heterosexual white Christians cool in a nation founded, built, run and funded by heterosexual white Christians. The Left has owned their sackless asses for decades....Sad but true.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Comply with what? None of those things Biden mentioned even have anything to do with any gun-owners I know of.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Look....modern Americans don't have the stomach for a fight.

Weakness, meekness and compliance rule the day.
The left can do ANY DAMN THING THEY PLEASE and the Right will bitch, cry, deny, then comply as ALWAYS

You didn't even leave Facebook or Twitter after they threw your asses under the bus.
C'MON MAN !!!

There's not a SINGLE Right Winger or Conservative on this forum that will do anything more than bitch, then comply.  NOT ONE

So spare us the Internet Tuff Guy Bullshit.



BrokeLoser said:


> Easy now...I side with Conservatives, I vote with Conservatives BUT they are the most nutless, spinless, big mouth pieces of shit that ever were. Come on man...they didn’t have the balls to keep heterosexual white Christians cool in a nation founded, built, run and funded by heterosexual white Christians. The Left has owned their sackless asses for decades....Sad but true.


----------



## OldLady

easyt65 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical bullshit out of you.  Hope everyone knows you well enough to look into it themselves rather than take your word for it.  Not that it will make any difference, but red flag laws in most states require law enforcement to  be involved before a complaint is filed, and if guns are taken, there must be a trial within 60 days of an objection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they look into all of this as well. The NEW, UPDATED liberal Socialist Democrat 'Red Flag Law' I am talking about is one of the Un-Constitutional agenda items  the Democrats have been supporting since before they took over the House, Senate, and WH.
> 
> And as I pointed out, in some of the examples Biden mentioned today, which he refused / failed to mention, the Red Flag Laws were followed, the FBI / local law enforcement were notified, and they failed to act, which resulted in the shootings.
> 
> In one case the young shooter was too young to purchase a firearm, murdered his mother, took HER legally own weapons, and committed the mass shooting. NOTHING Biden or Democrats have proposed would have prevented that shooting. NOTHING.
Click to expand...

Calling the FBI with a tip is not a Red Flag Law.  Let's see the socialist Red Flag Law you say they're proposing.


----------



## Blues Man

easyt65 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red Flag laws are one of the worst violations of a person's rights to have ever been proposed.
> 
> 
> 
> WARNING the FBI of mentally unstable (un-proven) gun owner / criminal is a good idea if the FBI would actually investigate and prevent crimes. Like on 6 Jan, the FBI dropped the proverbial ball and failed to stop a couple of mass shootings.
> 
> The govt being able to raid your house and seize your legally-owned guns based on an anonymous accusation is BS.
Click to expand...


Not the federal government.  Your local cops.

You don't know anything about red flag laws if you support them.

A judge on nothing more than the opinion of a person that knows a gun owner can decide to have the police confiscate a person's guns.

There is no trial, sometimes no notice at all to the person who is being accused.

It is a travesty


----------



## easyt65

OldLady said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical bullshit out of you.  Hope everyone knows you well enough to look into it themselves rather than take your word for it.  Not that it will make any difference, but red flag laws in most states require law enforcement to  be involved before a complaint is filed, and if guns are taken, there must be a trial within 60 days of an objection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they look into all of this as well. The NEW, UPDATED liberal Socialist Democrat 'Red Flag Law' I am talking about is one of the Un-Constitutional agenda items  the Democrats have been supporting since before they took over the House, Senate, and WH.
> 
> And as I pointed out, in some of the examples Biden mentioned today, which he refused / failed to mention, the Red Flag Laws were followed, the FBI / local law enforcement were notified, and they failed to act, which resulted in the shootings.
> 
> In one case the young shooter was too young to purchase a firearm, murdered his mother, took HER legally own weapons, and committed the mass shooting. NOTHING Biden or Democrats have proposed would have prevented that shooting. NOTHING.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling the FBI with a tip is not a Red Flag Law.  Let's see the socialist Red Flag Law you say they're proposing.
Click to expand...

So the FBI publicly admitted they were warned of an unstable individual who was talking about shooting up his school, only to have it actually happen after the FBI ignored it is NOT a 'Red Flag' Warning? 

Bwuhahahaha...and day care and abortion legislation are part of 'infrastructure' .


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Blues Man said:


> It is a travesty



it is reality


----------



## usmcstinger

easyt65 said:


> Biden's Announcement that he is going to impose his Anti-2nd Amendment to is on now....
> 
> 
> 'No Constitutional Right Is Guaranteed'
> - Biden is arguing that the Constitution and Constitutional Rights od law-abiding citizens can be infringed upon / stripped if politicians decide to impose their will upon Americans if they deem it to be necessary to 'protect' Americans.
> 
> Every example of gun violence Biden is giving involves criminals committing acts of violence / murder, and none of our existing laws would have prevented these crimes / murder. No laws or Un-Constitutional edict will prevent criminals from having guns and committing these same crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXECUTIVE GUN RESTRICTIONS
> LIVE NOW
> *WATCH NOW: President Biden bypassing Congress in first major gun control push since taking office*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden to target 'ghost guns,' stabilizing braces in new gun control actions
> 
> 
> President Biden will announce gun control measures on Thursday, which a White House official described as an initial set of actions aimed at addressing all forms of gun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


*(CNN)*Major American cities saw a 33% increase in homicides last year as a pandemic swept across the country, millions of people joined protests against racial injustice and police brutality, and the economy collapsed under the weight of the pandemic — a crime surge that has continued into the first quarter of this year.
Chicago 33% increase in homicides 40% increases of shootings 
NYC 14% increase of homicides 50% increase of shootings
The criminals in these cities do not buy guns at retail stores. They are not stupid. They want no gun purchasing histories. They steal guns from Gun Companies or from peoples homes. There are illegal guns that come across the Mexican Border States and end up for sale in these cities. They provide many automatic weapons and even some rocket launchers. The Mexican Cartels are getting big bucks for this continuous revenue stream. 
This has been going on for decades with the past and present Mayors of these cities doing nothing about it.
The innocent residents of these cities become collateral damage. Innocent men, women children and even babies die on their streets. When will it end!


----------



## OldLady

easyt65 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical bullshit out of you.  Hope everyone knows you well enough to look into it themselves rather than take your word for it.  Not that it will make any difference, but red flag laws in most states require law enforcement to  be involved before a complaint is filed, and if guns are taken, there must be a trial within 60 days of an objection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they look into all of this as well. The NEW, UPDATED liberal Socialist Democrat 'Red Flag Law' I am talking about is one of the Un-Constitutional agenda items  the Democrats have been supporting since before they took over the House, Senate, and WH.
> 
> And as I pointed out, in some of the examples Biden mentioned today, which he refused / failed to mention, the Red Flag Laws were followed, the FBI / local law enforcement were notified, and they failed to act, which resulted in the shootings.
> 
> In one case the young shooter was too young to purchase a firearm, murdered his mother, took HER legally own weapons, and committed the mass shooting. NOTHING Biden or Democrats have proposed would have prevented that shooting. NOTHING.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling the FBI with a tip is not a Red Flag Law.  Let's see the socialist Red Flag Law you say they're proposing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the FBI publicly admitted they were warned of an unstable individual who was talking about shooting up his school, only to have it actually happen after the FBI ignored it is NOT a 'Red Flag' Warning?
> 
> Bwuhahahaha...and day care and abortion legislation are part of 'infrastructure' .
Click to expand...

HEY EVERYONE!  EASY DOESN'T HAVE A CLUE WHAT A RED FLAG LAW IS, SO IGNORE HIS PRATTLE.


----------



## Flash

Typical Democrat stupidity.

A Muslim terrorist in Boulder used an AR with a brace to commit a crime and the jackasses in the China Joe administration used that an excuse to illegally ban them.

China Joe did what the Muslim terrorist was unable to do, curtail our Constitutional freedoms.


----------



## Flash

OldLady said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical bullshit out of you.  Hope everyone knows you well enough to look into it themselves rather than take your word for it.  Not that it will make any difference, but red flag laws in most states require law enforcement to  be involved before a complaint is filed, and if guns are taken, there must be a trial within 60 days of an objection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they look into all of this as well. The NEW, UPDATED liberal Socialist Democrat 'Red Flag Law' I am talking about is one of the Un-Constitutional agenda items  the Democrats have been supporting since before they took over the House, Senate, and WH.
> 
> And as I pointed out, in some of the examples Biden mentioned today, which he refused / failed to mention, the Red Flag Laws were followed, the FBI / local law enforcement were notified, and they failed to act, which resulted in the shootings.
> 
> In one case the young shooter was too young to purchase a firearm, murdered his mother, took HER legally own weapons, and committed the mass shooting. NOTHING Biden or Democrats have proposed would have prevented that shooting. NOTHING.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling the FBI with a tip is not a Red Flag Law.  Let's see the socialist Red Flag Law you say they're proposing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the FBI publicly admitted they were warned of an unstable individual who was talking about shooting up his school, only to have it actually happen after the FBI ignored it is NOT a 'Red Flag' Warning?
> 
> Bwuhahahaha...and day care and abortion legislation are part of 'infrastructure' .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HEY EVERYONE!  EASY DOESN'T HAVE A CLUE WHAT A RED FLAG LAW IS, SO IGNORE HIS PRATTLE.
Click to expand...



Red flag laws are a circumvention of American Consitional rights and are despicable.  They were despicable when Trump did them and they are despicable when Joe Dufus did them.


----------



## westwall

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Look....modern Americans don't have the stomach for a fight.
> 
> Weakness, meekness and compliance rule the day.
> The left can do ANY DAMN THING THEY PLEASE and the Right will bitch, cry, deny, then comply as ALWAYS
> 
> You didn't even leave Facebook or Twitter after they threw your asses under the bus.
> C'MON MAN !!!
> 
> There's not a SINGLE Right Winger or Conservative on this forum that will do anything more than bitch, then comply.  NOT ONE
> 
> So spare us the Internet Tuff Guy Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy now...I side with Conservatives, I vote with Conservatives BUT they are the most nutless, spinless, big mouth pieces of shit that ever were. Come on man...they didn’t have the balls to keep heterosexual white Christians cool in a nation founded, built, run and funded by heterosexual white Christians. The Left has owned their sackless asses for decades....Sad but true.
Click to expand...







Keep thinking that.

Thanks!


----------



## westwall

BasicHumanUnit said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I predict.......
> 
> 1). A whole lotta bitchin    (CHECK)
> 
> 2). A whole lotta denial  (CHECK)
> 
> 3). A whole lotta compliance  (CHECK CHECK)
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy now...I side with Conservatives, I vote with Conservatives BUT they are the most nutless, spinless, big mouth pieces of shit that ever were. Come on man...they didn’t have the balls to keep heterosexual white Christians cool in a nation founded, built, run and funded by heterosexual white Christians. The Left has owned their sackless asses for decades....Sad but true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one's going to comply with anything you stupid troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just watch....
> 
> YOU will comply
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy now...I side with Conservatives, I vote with Conservatives BUT they are the most nutless, spinless, big mouth pieces of shit that ever were. Come on man...they didn’t have the balls to keep heterosexual white Christians cool in a nation founded, built, run and funded by heterosexual white Christians. The Left has owned their sackless asses for decades....Sad but true.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...






I hope it's you who tries to make me.  Sport.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Impeach this wannabe dictator piece of shit.


----------



## easyt65

OldLady said:


> HEY EVERYONE!  EASY DOESN'T HAVE A CLUE WHAT A RED FLAG LAW IS, SO IGNORE HIS PRATTLE.



'Hey everyone, OldLady is as dementia-ravaged as Joe Biden.....'

STFU, crone. 

You should really stick to speaking for yourself because you suck at speaking for others, like me...

I_n the United States, a *red flag law* is a gun control law that permits police or family members to petition a state court to order the temporary removal of firearms from a person who may present a danger to others or themselves. A judge makes the determination to issue the order based on statements and actions made by the gun owner in question.[1] Refusal to comply with the order is punishable as a criminal offense.[2][3] After a set time, the guns are returned to the person from whom they were seized unless another court hearing extends the period of confiscation.[4][5]__[6]_









						Red flag law - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



.

The new Redd Flag law many Democrats, like Biden's handlers, have talked about wanting differs from existing laws is that Judges only get involved after a citizen's guns are seized, that your guns could be seized just based on an accusation made against the owner, and they do not have to face their accuser.


Let me share a similar story, one that does not involve gun ownership but of bad law / policy extremely similar:

Years ago I was in a little local restaurant with my 4yo daughter waiting for our pick-up order. I was playing with my daughter. She was dancing around, asking me to tickle her while she tried dodge / evade me.  A few minutes later 2 young policemen waked in, looked around, saw me then walked over. One of the policemen said immediately, "Sir, we have to take your daughter until we do some investigating.' 

I immediately asked who the accuser was.  As the 2nd policeman started to move toward my daughter, I moved her behind me as the 1st policeman responded by saying, "someone dialed in an anonymous accusation that you were sexually abusing your child.'"

I told the policeman there was no way in hell he was taking my daughter based on anonymous call from anyone.

The policeman asked if I would step outside with him for a minute, that the 2nd policeman would take care of my daughter. Outside I assured the policeman I had not and never would abuse my daughter, that if he had no witness and no evidence they would take my daughter over my dead body. Seeing I was serious, he decided to take me back inside and ask the woman behind the counter, who my daughter and i had been in front of the whole time. The woman confirmed nothing had happened. The police apologized for the trouble.

2 policemen were ready to take my daughter based on an anonymous phone call, some gutless coward unwilling to face me or possibly someone with a vendetta.   If people are ready to walk into a business and take your child without any evidence of a crime, you can bet they would have little problem raiding your home and seizing your legally owned guns based ob some made up, BS, 'anonymous' tip claiming you are a danger to people and zero evidence.


----------



## Coyote

The real lunacy is the pro-gun lobby fighting every single offing attempt at imposing even the most common since and innocuous attempts at reform.

The only "solutions" they propose are:
1. More guns, no limits
2. Harsher penalties on gun crimes
3. BUT -more leniency in allowing shooters to claim self defense

When we as a country lead the world in incarcerated Americans, it's clear that harsh penalties aren't an effective measure alone...and we in the top echelon for gun related fatalities...then the current system is not working.  The definition of lunacy is to keep on proposing more of the same.

But hey - if anyone dares oppose the gun lobby and proposes we adopt some reasonable restrictions, they are accused of being anti-gun, of "gonna confiscate all muh guns!" etc.  There is plenty of room between the extremes of what we have now and what the pro gun lobby claims will happen.  But we are not allowed to go there.

Ironically, the many same people people opposing any sort of regulation are the ones who have no problem interfering in decisions between a woman and her doctor, or in medical decisions between parents, children and doctors.


----------



## westwall

Coyote said:


> The real lunacy is the pro-gun lobby fighting every single offing attempt at imposing even the most common since and innocuous attempts at reform.
> 
> The only "solutions" they propose are:
> 1. More guns, no limits
> 2. Harsher penalties on gun crimes
> 3. BUT -more leniency in allowing shooters to claim self defense
> 
> When we as a country lead the world in incarcerated Americans, it's clear that harsh penalties aren't an effective measure alone...and we in the top echelon for gun related fatalities...then the current system is not working.  The definition of lunacy is to keep on proposing more of the same.
> 
> But hey - if anyone dares oppose the gun lobby and proposes we adopt some reasonable restrictions, they are accused of being anti-gun, of "gonna confiscate all muh guns!" etc.  There is plenty of room between the extremes of what we have now and what the pro gun lobby claims will happen.  But we are not allowed to go there.
> 
> Ironically, the many same people people opposing any sort of regulation are the ones who have no problem interfering in decisions between a woman and her doctor, or in medical decisions between parents, children and doctors.








No, the only thing stupider than democrats imposing illegal gun registration is the morons who think just one more law piled on top of the 20,000 OTHER gun laws will somehow, magically stop crime.  Paris France has all the gun laws, and MORE, that you want.  130+ dead in a single night.  How did those gun laws work for those victims?

Oh, right.  They DIDN'T.  Why????

Because criminals don't follow laws you idiot!


----------



## 2aguy

WillHaftawaite said:


> about to add gun laws 20,201, 20,202,and 20,203
> 
> Biden, Harris, AG Garland deliver remarks on gun violence prevention (yahoo.com)
> 
> 
> This may end all gun violence forever.



And now the truth...

The Boulder, Colorado, murderer used a stabilizer on his handgun. The braces were originally designed to allow wounded and disabled veterans to hold handguns, and they are literally just a strap attached to the gun. Disabled individuals are often viewed as easy targets by criminals, and stabilizers make it easier for them to defend themselves.


There is no evidence that the stabilizer helped target people at close range, and the shooter didn’t have any problem holding the handgun normally. 

Biden also announced that he is asking the DOJ to develop a national Red Flag law, which takes away the guns of people accused of being dangerous to themselves or others. Never mind that the recent mass public shootings in Colorado and California took place in states that already had such laws. 

But there is a much more effective alternative already in place. They are commonly known as Baker Act statutes, and have been around since the early 1970s. They allow police, doctors, and family members to have someone held for a 72-hour mental health examination based upon a simple reasonableness test – little more than a guess or a hunch.

These laws focus on mental illness, and they require that mental health care experts evaluate the individual. If a person can’t afford a lawyer, they get a public defender. While judges can involuntarily commit an individual they believe is a danger to themselves or others, they also have a range of less draconian options to start with.

Red Flag laws are primarily used in suicide prevention. But only one state’s law even mentions mental illness. Neither currently proposed federal bills nor any existing state laws require that a mental-health expert be involved in evaluating the person.


And, unlike Baker Act statutes, Red Flag laws don’t offer safeguards such as providing a public defender for individuals who can’t afford a lawyer. Few people can afford to pay the $10,000 or more lawyer fees, and even if they want to own guns, it isn’t worth it.

Under these laws, initial confiscations of firearms often require just a “reasonable suspicion,” which is little more than a guess or a hunch. Judges rely on a mere piece of paper in front of them when they decide to take away a person’s guns. When hearings occur up to a month later, about a third of these initial orders are overturned. But, as lawyers _are rarely present_, the actual error rate is undoubtedly much higher.









						Biden's Many False Claims on Gun Violence
					

President Biden’s press conference on guns was filled with inaccuracies and false claims. Ironically, during the campaign last year, Biden disparaged the use of executive orders, “if you can’t get




					townhall.com


----------



## lg325

Hopefully the USSC  will step in and stop it.  Good to see all the people here who are so interested  when things like this happen. I am all for a big peaceful protest in D.C.  Not just on this issue but government reform in general.


----------



## 2aguy

Coyote said:


> The real lunacy is the pro-gun lobby fighting every single offing attempt at imposing even the most common since and innocuous attempts at reform.
> 
> The only "solutions" they propose are:
> 1. More guns, no limits
> 2. Harsher penalties on gun crimes
> 3. BUT -more leniency in allowing shooters to claim self defense
> 
> When we as a country lead the world in incarcerated Americans, it's clear that harsh penalties aren't an effective measure alone...and we in the top echelon for gun related fatalities...then the current system is not working.  The definition of lunacy is to keep on proposing more of the same.
> 
> But hey - if anyone dares oppose the gun lobby and proposes we adopt some reasonable restrictions, they are accused of being anti-gun, of "gonna confiscate all muh guns!" etc.  There is plenty of room between the extremes of what we have now and what the pro gun lobby claims will happen.  But we are not allowed to go there.
> 
> Ironically, the many same people people opposing any sort of regulation are the ones who have no problem interfering in decisions between a woman and her doctor, or in medical decisions between parents, children and doctors.




And you are an idiot....

It isn't more guns, no limits....it is leaving law abiding gun owners alone, since they don't use any gun, let alone if they have lots of guns, for crime.  The criminals who use guns for crime, are generally convicted felons who can't own any guns....at all.

Harsher penalties for gun crimes are the only way to stop actual gun criminals.....over 95% of our gun crime is committed by repeat gun offenders....released primarily in democrat party controlled cities through democrat party policies......these individuals commit over 95% of our gun crime and murder, and they are constantly released on bail, and released from prison due to short sentences...

If you want to actually stop gun crime, you need to stop the actual criminals who use illegal guns for crime.....banning and confiscating guns from normal people doesn't do anything....

More leniency for shooters?   

You are a dishonest asshole.......we want normal people who are forced to use their guns to stop rapes, robberies and murders to not be persecuted by anti-gun prosecutors........you don't care the status of the actual shooter, you only care about banning guns.  Innocent people defending their lives, the lives of their families or strangers shouldn't be attacked by anti-gun extremists like you who work for democrat party administrations in democrat party controlled cities.......

You want to release actual criminals who use guns, and then prosecute innocent people who defend themselves with guns.....you are an idiot.
*
When we as a country lead the world in incarcerated Americans, it's clear that harsh penalties aren't an effective measure alone*

*Moron...what part of releasing violent, repeat, known gun offenders do you pretend to not understand....?

The democrat party is releasing violent gun offenders over and over again....it doesn't matter if they are in prison if you let them back out to commit more gun crimes.....

A revolving door on the prison causes gun crime, not temporarily locking them up.....*

*The real lunacy is the pro-gun lobby fighting every single offing attempt at imposing even the most common since and innocuous attempts at reform.*

*You aren't proposing common sense measures.....you offer measures that 

1) do nothing to stop actual gun criminals.

2) act as baby steps to banning and confiscating guns

3) target normal Americans who don't use guns for gun crime....

That is why we oppose what you want......and it is also why you don't say what you want because you know as soon as you name what you want, we show how stupid the idea is.......with facts, truth and reality.....and so you now just throw our general statements about our opposing "common sense," gun control.....and hope the uninformed will simply accept what you say...*


----------



## 2aguy

usmcstinger said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden's Announcement that he is going to impose his Anti-2nd Amendment to is on now....
> 
> 
> 'No Constitutional Right Is Guaranteed'
> - Biden is arguing that the Constitution and Constitutional Rights od law-abiding citizens can be infringed upon / stripped if politicians decide to impose their will upon Americans if they deem it to be necessary to 'protect' Americans.
> 
> Every example of gun violence Biden is giving involves criminals committing acts of violence / murder, and none of our existing laws would have prevented these crimes / murder. No laws or Un-Constitutional edict will prevent criminals from having guns and committing these same crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXECUTIVE GUN RESTRICTIONS
> LIVE NOW
> *WATCH NOW: President Biden bypassing Congress in first major gun control push since taking office*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden to target 'ghost guns,' stabilizing braces in new gun control actions
> 
> 
> President Biden will announce gun control measures on Thursday, which a White House official described as an initial set of actions aimed at addressing all forms of gun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(CNN)*Major American cities saw a 33% increase in homicides last year as a pandemic swept across the country, millions of people joined protests against racial injustice and police brutality, and the economy collapsed under the weight of the pandemic — a crime surge that has continued into the first quarter of this year.
> Chicago 33% increase in homicides 40% increases of shootings
> NYC 14% increase of homicides 50% increase of shootings
> The criminals in these cities do not buy guns at retail stores. They are not stupid. They want no gun purchasing histories. They steal guns from Gun Companies or from peoples homes. There are illegal guns that come across the Mexican Border States and end up for sale in these cities. They provide many automatic weapons and even some rocket launchers. The Mexican Cartels are getting big bucks for this continuous revenue stream.
> This has been going on for decades with the past and present Mayors of these cities doing nothing about it.
> The innocent residents of these cities become collateral damage. Innocent men, women children and even babies die on their streets. When will it end!
Click to expand...



The increase in shootings comes from the democrat party's war on police.....the attacks on the police and the defunding of police is pushing the cops to stay in their cars and only respond when absolutely necessary....so the criminals respond by doing whatever they want....that is driving increased gun crime.......democrats...again.


----------



## Turtlesoup

WillHaftawaite said:


> about to add gun laws 20,201, 20,202,and 20,203
> 
> Biden, Harris, AG Garland deliver remarks on gun violence prevention (yahoo.com)
> 
> 
> This may end all gun violence forever.


Hey LEFTIES---BIDEN is being a DICTATOR ignoring laws and trying to dictate what others can and cant do.................


----------



## Hugo Furst

BasicHumanUnit said:


> A whole lotta gun huggers gonna have to find a new hobby.
> 
> Quilting ???





BasicHumanUnit said:


> A whole lotta gun huggers gonna have to find a new hobby.



Why?

The majority buy them legally anyway.


----------



## Flash

Coyote said:


> The real lunacy is the pro-gun lobby fighting every single offing attempt at imposing even the most common since and innocuous attempts at reform.
> 
> The only "solutions" they propose are:
> 1. More guns, no limits
> 2. Harsher penalties on gun crimes
> 3. BUT -more leniency in allowing shooters to claim self defense
> 
> When we as a country lead the world in incarcerated Americans, it's clear that harsh penalties aren't an effective measure alone...and we in the top echelon for gun related fatalities...then the current system is not working.  The definition of lunacy is to keep on proposing more of the same.
> 
> But hey - if anyone dares oppose the gun lobby and proposes we adopt some reasonable restrictions, they are accused of being anti-gun, of "gonna confiscate all muh guns!" etc.  There is plenty of room between the extremes of what we have now and what the pro gun lobby claims will happen.  But we are not allowed to go there.
> 
> Ironically, the many same people people opposing any sort of regulation are the ones who have no problem interfering in decisions between a woman and her doctor, or in medical decisions between parents, children and doctors.



You are confused Moon Bat.

Nothing is common sense.

One Muslim terrorist used an AR pistol brace in a vicious crime and now that asshole Joe Dufus wants to use it as an excuse to ban them from use by hundreds of thousands of owners that have no intention of using them in a crime.  How fucking stupid is that?

That stupid Red Flag law is just another excuse the Libtard Nazis use to take away our Constitutional rights and it is despicable.

"Ghost guns" are hardly every used in a crime.  Most of the people that make them do it as a hobby.  Go back and look at my earlier post where I decribed the stupidity of banning them..  The guns that are mostly used in crime are the cheap stolen pistols by minority street thugs in Democrat controlled big city shitholes.

We have learned that you can't trust Libtards to determine common sense because they don't have any.


----------



## Flash

Here is an example of Joe Dufus' "Ghost Guns".  An AR lower made from coke cans as a hobby project.

Joe Dufus is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Flash

Turtlesoup said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> about to add gun laws 20,201, 20,202,and 20,203
> 
> Biden, Harris, AG Garland deliver remarks on gun violence prevention (yahoo.com)
> 
> 
> This may end all gun violence forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey LEFTIES---BIDEN is being a DICTATOR ignoring laws and trying to dictate what others can and cant do.................
Click to expand...



Democrats like Joe Dufus hate the Bill of Rights.


----------



## Likkmee

easyt65 said:


> 'We care about saving lives  -that's why we are doing this.'
> - Biden / Democrats
> 
> Then why did Biden and Barry illegally run thousands of AUTOMATIC weapons AND GRENADES to Mexican Cartels, resulting in the deaths of many innocent men, women, and children to include a US BPA and other US Citizens inside the US, murders committed using Barry's and Biden's weapons?
> 
> 
> Then why were Biden and Barry running weapons to global terrorists (Al Qaeda, ISIS, etc...)?


Because they referred to them as SIR...or Gentlemen.Or freeedumb fighter.
You can't always get whatcha want...but if ya try sometime...


----------



## westwall

BasicHumanUnit said:


> A whole lotta gun huggers gonna have to find a new hobby.
> 
> Quilting ???








Nah, inventing creative ways to annoy trolls, like you.


----------



## San Souci

marvin martian said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the usual news outlets are running it.
> 
> Joe seems a bit more feebed today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody gives a fuck about Joe Biden's executive orders.  The majority of states won't enforce them, anyway.
Click to expand...

Yes. But it is now time to start using the Courts against him. Just as the filthy Dems did to Trump.


----------



## usmcstinger

Coyote said:


> The real lunacy is the pro-gun lobby fighting every single offing attempt at imposing even the most common since and innocuous attempts at reform.
> 
> The only "solutions" they propose are:
> 1. More guns, no limits
> 2. Harsher penalties on gun crimes
> 3. BUT -more leniency in allowing shooters to claim self defense
> 
> When we as a country lead the world in incarcerated Americans, it's clear that harsh penalties aren't an effective measure alone...and we in the top echelon for gun related fatalities...then the current system is not working.  The definition of lunacy is to keep on proposing more of the same.
> 
> But hey - if anyone dares oppose the gun lobby and proposes we adopt some reasonable restrictions, they are accused of being anti-gun, of "gonna confiscate all muh guns!" etc.  There is plenty of room between the extremes of what we have now and what the pro gun lobby claims will happen.  But we are not allowed to go there.
> 
> Ironically, the many same people people opposing any sort of regulation are the ones who have no problem interfering in decisions between a woman and her doctor, or in medical decisions between parents, children and doctors.


The vast amount of homicides and shootings in the inner cities are caused by guns that were stolen as well as others coming across the Mexican Border and managed by the Cartels. Criminals are not stupid. Why would they want to have a history gun purchases?


----------



## Sunsettommy

basquebromance said:


> gun violence is an epidemic in America.
> 
> let me say that again: gun violence is an epidemic in America. IT'S AN INTERNATIONAL EMBARASSMENT!



No, it is your over the top ignorant claim that is an embarrassment, America isn't in the top 80 Nation for Murder, per capita

Isn't in the top 40 nations for gun crimes per capita.

This despite having the most firearms in the world by far, double the per capita rate of the second most nation.

American civilians probably have more total number of firearms than the REST OF THE WORLD COMBINED!

Next time stop allowing the media lie to you, by doing 5 minutes of simple research on your own.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Let's see here - a woman is trying to leave an abusive boyfriend. He plans on killing her and so manages to convince a judge who happens to be a friend of his that she is crazy. The judge then denies her due process and has her guns confiscated. He then proceeds to kill her knowing she is defenseless against him.

Welcome to Xiden's Amerika, folks.


----------



## toobfreak

WillHaftawaite said:


> about to add gun laws 20,201, 20,202,and 20,203
> This may end all gun violence forever.




That and I have some swamp land in Arizona I want to sell you.


----------



## Donald H

Biden is going for all the marbles. If he can get the 2.5Trillion on socialy spending to the people, the gun issue will be easy for him.

America has fallen to 15th. in the world on quality of life and the American people know they should be the world's leader.









						Canada ranked #1 country in the world for Quality of Life | News
					

For the fifth year in a row, Canada is ranked the #1 country in the world in 2020 for Quality of Life, according to a global ranking from US News.




					dailyhive.com
				




Indeed some of the Trump bozos insist they still are.


----------



## toobfreak

Flash said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering how they will prevent backdating any transfer forms in private sales between friends?
> 
> 
> 
> They can't.  _*Everything*_ the left does ultimately fails.  This will fail, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Joe Dufus did today will be struct down by the courts.
Click to expand...




THAT'S OK.  The Bidens are less concerned about effecting REAL crime reduction and more concerned about having the APPEARANCE of fighting crime.  When this fails or gets shot down, they will say:  "See!  We are trying blah blah blah but the evil GOP blah blah blah and Trump blah blah blah because the NRA blah blah blah."

This is about more getting votes and support next election, not crime.


----------



## Dalia

Dogmaphobe said:


> Let's see here - a woman is trying to leave an abusive boyfriend. He plans on killing her and so manages to convince a judge who happens to be a friend of his that she is crazy. The judge then denies her due process and has her guns confiscated. He then proceeds to kill her knowing she is defenseless against him.
> 
> Welcome to Xiden's Amerika, folks.


You have the right to defend yourself in the United States if someone threatens you and if someone wants to go to your home to steal you could reply here in France the French are not armed like you and many people especially the richest and especially the older ones are stolen at their homes, they are salamied, beaten at the mercy of thieves, there are several cases this week so have a weapon to defend against the thugs, I say YES


----------



## Donald H

Dogmaphobe said:


> Let's see here - a woman is trying to leave an abusive boyfriend. He plans on killing her and so manages to convince a judge who happens to be a friend of his that she is crazy. The judge then denies her due process and has her guns confiscated. He then proceeds to kill her knowing she is defenseless against him.
> 
> Welcome to Xiden's Amerika, folks.


You're right! 
You could say, only in America do guns dictate life or death in marital disputes! 

Xiden's enemies would be well advised to just STFU before they blow the cover anymore than they already have.

Even the racists are spewing it out now without holding back on any doubts of what they are.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

WillHaftawaite said:


> about to add gun laws 20,201, 20,202,and 20,203
> 
> Biden, Harris, AG Garland deliver remarks on gun violence prevention (yahoo.com)
> 
> 
> This may end all gun violence forever.


NEVER COMPLY!!!

Machine Guns or Valhalla!!!


----------



## Donald H

toobfreak said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering how they will prevent backdating any transfer forms in private sales between friends?
> 
> 
> 
> They can't.  _*Everything*_ the left does ultimately fails.  This will fail, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Joe Dufus did today will be struct down by the courts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S OK.  The Bidens are less concerned about effecting REAL crime reduction and more concerned about having the APPEARANCE of fighting crime.  When this fails or gets shot down, they will say:  "See!  We are trying blah blah blah but the evil GOP blah blah blah and Trump blah blah blah because the NRA blah blah blah."
> 
> This is about more getting votes and support next election, not crime.
Click to expand...

Totally about getting votes! 
But after gaining the sympathies and loyalties of the American people by bringing them big gifts such as the Covid bill for 1.9T and the Social spending bill for another 2.5T! 

You're exactly right in thinking that Xiden is throwing the kitchen sink at the problem!

Desperate measures are called for now, more than any other time in the past. Could Trump pull off another attempt to bring down government, now that his popularity is likely south of 30%. (suggesting Xiden's is north of 70%?)


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Look....modern Americans don't have the stomach for a fight.


Oh, I strongly disagree.  Everyone is ready for a fight.  

Hell, my wife is pissed enough to do serious, depraved violence to anyone and everyone.  I don't know how much longer I can keep her from going postal.   

I think we are all living in a big powder keg waiting for the spark.  Nobody wants to be the spark but as soon as it gets going, it will be 10x Hiroshima.


----------



## blackhawk

Wow that was truly underwhelming.


----------



## Flash

toobfreak said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering how they will prevent backdating any transfer forms in private sales between friends?
> 
> 
> 
> They can't.  _*Everything*_ the left does ultimately fails.  This will fail, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Joe Dufus did today will be struct down by the courts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S OK.  The Bidens are less concerned about effecting REAL crime reduction and more concerned about having the APPEARANCE of fighting crime.  When this fails or gets shot down, they will say:  "See!  We are trying blah blah blah but the evil GOP blah blah blah and Trump blah blah blah because the NRA blah blah blah."
> 
> This is about more getting votes and support next election, not crime.
Click to expand...



Our county Sheriff did an interview today.  He said Joe Dufus is an idiot.  Banning inanimate objects will do nothing to stop crime.  

Using Executive powers to curtail our Constitutional rights is just another move by the Democrat filth to further their agenda to make this country a Socialist shithole.


----------



## Peace

Well let me know when Biden figures out criminals don’t care about laws, executive orders or anything that tell them no...


----------



## Foreigner Looking In.

Biden is supplying assault rifles to  Islamic nutjobs in Syria, but wants to disarm Americans.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look....modern Americans don't have the stomach for a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I strongly disagree.  Everyone is ready for a fight.
> 
> Hell, my wife is pissed enough to do serious, depraved violence to anyone and everyone.  I don't know how much longer I can keep her from going postal.
> 
> I think we are all living in a big powder keg waiting for the spark.  Nobody wants to be the spark but as soon as it gets going, it will be 10x Hiroshima.
Click to expand...



Kudos to the Missus!!!


----------



## Dekster

TNHarley said:


> Unconstitutional as shit.
> Doesnt surprise me if garland supports it.
> Glad that authoritarian isnt on the SC.




Basically pretending to do something without doing something is not unconstitutional.


----------



## B. Kidd

easyt65 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical bullshit out of you.  Hope everyone knows you well enough to look into it themselves rather than take your word for it.  Not that it will make any difference, but red flag laws in most states require law enforcement to  be involved before a complaint is filed, and if guns are taken, there must be a trial within 60 days of an objection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they look into all of this as well. The NEW, UPDATED liberal Socialist Democrat 'Red Flag Law' I am talking about is one of the Un-Constitutional agenda items  the Democrats have been supporting since before they took over the House, Senate, and WH.
> 
> And as I pointed out, in some of the examples Biden mentioned today, which he refused / failed to mention, the Red Flag Laws were followed, the FBI / local law enforcement were notified, and they failed to act, which resulted in the shootings.
> 
> In one case the young shooter was too young to purchase a firearm, murdered his mother, took HER legally own weapons, and committed the mass shooting. NOTHING Biden or Democrats have proposed would have prevented that shooting. NOTHING.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling the FBI with a tip is not a Red Flag Law.  Let's see the socialist Red Flag Law you say they're proposing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the FBI publicly admitted they were warned of an unstable individual who was talking about shooting up his school, only to have it actually happen after the FBI ignored it is NOT a 'Red Flag' Warning?
> 
> Bwuhahahaha...and day care and abortion legislation are part of 'infrastructure' .
Click to expand...


We have had red flag law in Nevada for the past year and I haven't heard one case of enforcement.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

easyt65 said:


> 'We should ban assault weapons'.
> 'No one needs / should have a weapon of war'.
> 
> Joe is spewing the same old, tired BS.  There is no such thing as an 'assault weapon'.  EVERY gun could be used to 'assault' someone or used in a 'war'.
> 
> 
> Biden defends the govt giving protection to Big Tech that is now engaging in censoring, silencing, and banning Conservatives on social media  - an assault on the 1st Amendment - but Joe Biden just declared he wants to remove the govt protection from gun manufacturers so they can be sued if a criminal or nut-ball uses a gun to commit a crime / murder.
> 
> 
> In the crimes / mass shootings Biden mentioned, the RED FLAG law was followed - the FBI was notified yet they did nothing and the shootings occurred, much like how the FBI knew the 6 Jan Capitol violence was coming yet did nothing.
> 
> 
> Biden is mentally damaged, he tried to recognize guests attending the announcement - he pointed to someone in the crowd and said, _'I want to acknowledge some very important people, like THIS GUY and Dr.Jill Biden'.  _
> 
> He also called the_ 'ATF' _the_ 'ATE'._


actually, jo called it the aft.
Jo's a lot misinformed it's called the bill of rights not the bill of needs for a reason


----------



## Obiwan

easyt65 said:


> Biden's Announcement that he is going to impose his Anti-2nd Amendment to is on now....
> 
> 
> 'No Constitutional Right Is Guaranteed'
> - Biden is arguing that the Constitution and Constitutional Rights od law-abiding citizens can be infringed upon / stripped if politicians decide to impose their will upon Americans if they deem it to be necessary to 'protect' Americans.
> 
> Every example of gun violence Biden is giving involves criminals committing acts of violence / murder, and none of our existing laws would have prevented these crimes / murder. No laws or Un-Constitutional edict will prevent criminals from having guns and committing these same crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXECUTIVE GUN RESTRICTIONS
> LIVE NOW
> *WATCH NOW: President Biden bypassing Congress in first major gun control push since taking office*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden to target 'ghost guns,' stabilizing braces in new gun control actions
> 
> 
> President Biden will announce gun control measures on Thursday, which a White House official described as an initial set of actions aimed at addressing all forms of gun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


What an interesting concept that no Constitutional right is guaranteed...

Does this mean that all of the red states can now deny Democrats the right to vote????


----------



## freyasman

easyt65 said:


> Biden just said he intends for the government to take action against illegal trafficking of firearms.....
> 
> This is the dementia-ravaged asshole who was VP when he and Obama were running thousands of automatic weapons and grenades to Mexican Drug Cartels.
> 
> 
> More frightening, Joe just declared he wants to impose a 'Red Flag' Law' that would allow the govt to raid your home and seize your weapons based on an accusation by anyone that a gun owner is mentally troubled and should not own a weapon.
> 
> After your weapons are seized it would then be up to the former gun owner to fight for a court date to appear in court to PROVE HE IS NOT GUILTY of the accusations made against him in an attempt to get their legally-owned weapons back.  It could take months or even years to get a court date.
> 
> - I thought in this nation we were all 'INNOCENT UNTIL PROVEN GUILTY'?!


Red flag laws are wrong as fuck.

I have openly told cops that I think anyone who enforces them should be killed, either while they're doing it, or tracked back to their homes to have their throats slit while they're in bed, and the houses burned down around them.

Fuck that shit.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## Death Angel

JGalt said:


> Biden is an idiot.
> 
> View attachment 477658


Hes an idiot being controlled by powerful idiots who have no love for our country


----------



## Flash

This is a blatant lie.  Joe Dufus doesn't know what he is talking about.

BIDEN: "You go to a gun show, you can buy whatever you want--no background check." pic.twitter.com/TbvfDPEwlp


----------



## Flash

This quote shows what a fucking idiot he is.  He doesn't even know that the Constitution says that the right to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.  He suppose to have a degree in Law?  LOL!!!


@JoeBiden introduces his gun plan:

"No amendment to the Constitution is absolute. You can't yell 'fire' in a crowded movie theater and call it freedom of speech. From the beginning, you couldn't own any weapon you wanted to own." pic.twitter.com/shOkaXmLqH


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Coyote said:


> The real lunacy is the pro-gun lobby fighting every single offing attempt at imposing even the most common since and innocuous attempts at reform.
> 
> The only "solutions" they propose are:
> 1. More guns, no limits
> 2. Harsher penalties on gun crimes
> 3. BUT -more leniency in allowing shooters to claim self defense
> 
> When we as a country lead the world in incarcerated Americans, it's clear that harsh penalties aren't an effective measure alone...and we in the top echelon for gun related fatalities...then the current system is not working.  The definition of lunacy is to keep on proposing more of the same.
> 
> But hey - if anyone dares oppose the gun lobby and proposes we adopt some reasonable restrictions, they are accused of being anti-gun, of "gonna confiscate all muh guns!" etc.  There is plenty of room between the extremes of what we have now and what the pro gun lobby claims will happen.  But we are not allowed to go there.
> 
> Ironically, the many same people people opposing any sort of regulation are the ones who have no problem interfering in decisions between a woman and her doctor, or in medical decisions between parents, children and doctors.



We fight every attempt because we know the anti-gun morons won't stop until gun ownership by private citizens is outlawed across the board.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Flash said:


> This is a blatant lie.  Joe Dufus doesn't know what he is talking about.
> 
> BIDEN: "You go to a gun show, you can buy whatever you want--no background check." pic.twitter.com/TbvfDPEwlp



Anti-gunners are literally stupid enough to believe that.


----------



## Flash

Coyote said:


> The real lunacy is the pro-gun lobby fighting every single offing attempt at imposing even the most common since and innocuous attempts at reform.
> 
> The only "solutions" they propose are:
> 1. More guns, no limits
> 2. Harsher penalties on gun crimes
> 3. BUT -more leniency in allowing shooters to claim self defense
> 
> When we as a country lead the world in incarcerated Americans, it's clear that harsh penalties aren't an effective measure alone...and we in the top echelon for gun related fatalities...then the current system is not working.  The definition of lunacy is to keep on proposing more of the same.
> 
> But hey - if anyone dares oppose the gun lobby and proposes we adopt some reasonable restrictions, they are accused of being anti-gun, of "gonna confiscate all muh guns!" etc.  There is plenty of room between the extremes of what we have now and what the pro gun lobby claims will happen.  But we are not allowed to go there.
> 
> Ironically, the many same people people opposing any sort of regulation are the ones who have no problem interfering in decisions between a woman and her doctor, or in medical decisions between parents, children and doctors.



You are confused Moon Bat.


Nothing that Joe Dufus did today was common sense and it sure as hell wasn't "reform".


----------



## Flash

This little lady explains all


----------



## Flash

*71,000 fucking Illegals flooding into this country in March and that idiot Joe Dufus is worried about brace stocks?*


----------



## OldLady

Meanwhile, late this afternoon, another mass shooting, in Bryan Texas.  1 dead, 4 wounded.  Guy opened fire at work.  Just another good guy with a gun, until he wasn't a good guy anymore.









						Police identify person killed in Bryan shooting, give update on injured victims
					

One person was killed and five people were wounded Thursday in a shooting at a cabinet-making business in Bryan, Texas, police said.




					www.click2houston.com


----------



## OldLady

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Well let me know when Biden figures out criminals don’t care about laws, executive orders or anything that tell them no...


The ghost gun one seems stupid.   They should just make the fucking things illegal.  The Red Flag Law EO doesn't mandate anything and has nothing to do with criminals.  President Biden is not making a lot of changes here, he is just leading by example and urging Congress to do something real.


----------



## freyasman

OldLady said:


> Meanwhile, late this afternoon, another mass shooting, in Bryan Texas.  1 dead, 4 wounded.  Guy opened fire at work.  Just another good guy with a gun, until he wasn't a good guy anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police identify person killed in Bryan shooting, give update on injured victims
> 
> 
> One person was killed and five people were wounded Thursday in a shooting at a cabinet-making business in Bryan, Texas, police said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.click2houston.com


Sounds like work place violence.
Too bad none of the people he attacked shot him to death immediately, huh?


What I am seeing more and more, is a seriously toxic mix of bad behavior, racism (almost entirely by blacks), aggression, and a complete disregard for even the _possibility_ of consequences. I had 3 hands on, use of force incidents, last night alone, including one guy who threatened to ambush and kill a nurse for daring to object to his racial invective and verbal abuse.


Bottom line is, there are just* a lot* of seriously crazy fuckers running around. 
Everyone stay armed, all the time...... you're going to need it.


----------



## freyasman

OldLady said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well let me know when Biden figures out criminals don’t care about laws, executive orders or anything that tell them no...
> 
> 
> 
> The ghost gun one seems stupid.   They should just make the fucking things illegal.  The Red Flag Law EO doesn't mandate anything and has nothing to do with criminals.  President Biden is not making a lot of changes here, he is just leading by example and urging Congress to do something real.
Click to expand...

I say again;



*Fuck Gun Control* 9mm


----------



## Death Angel

This is how the left gets Trump for 4 more years. This man is a true enemy of the United States





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## OldLady

freyasman said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, late this afternoon, another mass shooting, in Bryan Texas.  1 dead, 4 wounded.  Guy opened fire at work.  Just another good guy with a gun, until he wasn't a good guy anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police identify person killed in Bryan shooting, give update on injured victims
> 
> 
> One person was killed and five people were wounded Thursday in a shooting at a cabinet-making business in Bryan, Texas, police said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.click2houston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like work place violence.
> Too bad none of the people he attacked shot him to death immediately, huh?
> 
> 
> What I am seeing more and more, is a seriously toxic mix of bad behavior, racism (almost entirely by blacks), aggression, and a complete disregard for even the _possibility_ of consequences. I had 3 hands on, use of force incidents, last night alone, including one guy who threatened to ambush and kill a nurse for daring to object to his racial invective and verbal abuse.
> 
> 
> Bottom line is, there are just* a lot* of seriously crazy fuckers running around.
> Everyone stay armed, all the time...... you're going to need it.
Click to expand...

You're right, there ARE a lot of crazy fuckers out there right now.  Either that, or they've always been around and the media has decided to bring them all into our living room. 

Since we've gone so nuts, imo it would be better if none of us had guns.


----------



## freyasman

OldLady said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, late this afternoon, another mass shooting, in Bryan Texas.  1 dead, 4 wounded.  Guy opened fire at work.  Just another good guy with a gun, until he wasn't a good guy anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police identify person killed in Bryan shooting, give update on injured victims
> 
> 
> One person was killed and five people were wounded Thursday in a shooting at a cabinet-making business in Bryan, Texas, police said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.click2houston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like work place violence.
> Too bad none of the people he attacked shot him to death immediately, huh?
> 
> 
> What I am seeing more and more, is a seriously toxic mix of bad behavior, racism (almost entirely by blacks), aggression, and a complete disregard for even the _possibility_ of consequences. I had 3 hands on, use of force incidents, last night alone, including one guy who threatened to ambush and kill a nurse for daring to object to his racial invective and verbal abuse.
> 
> 
> Bottom line is, there are just* a lot* of seriously crazy fuckers running around.
> Everyone stay armed, all the time...... you're going to need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right, there ARE a lot of crazy fuckers out there right now.  Either that, or they've always been around and the media has decided to bring them all into our living room.
> 
> Since we've gone so nuts, imo it would be better if none of us had guns.
Click to expand...

That won't ever happen, though, so why even bring it up?

It would be nice if krugerrands grew on trees, but that's not reality and passing some law won't make it so, so why are you wasting time on bullshit and nonsense?

You just like looking ridiculous on the internet, or something?


----------



## miketx

BluesLegend said:


> Breaking: Criminals point and laugh at Bidens EO's


I'll be a criminal who won't give a shit.


----------



## miketx

OldLady said:


> Since we've gone so nuts, imo it would be better if none of us had guns.


Round us up.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

OldLady said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, late this afternoon, another mass shooting, in Bryan Texas.  1 dead, 4 wounded.  Guy opened fire at work.  Just another good guy with a gun, until he wasn't a good guy anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police identify person killed in Bryan shooting, give update on injured victims
> 
> 
> One person was killed and five people were wounded Thursday in a shooting at a cabinet-making business in Bryan, Texas, police said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.click2houston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like work place violence.
> Too bad none of the people he attacked shot him to death immediately, huh?
> 
> 
> What I am seeing more and more, is a seriously toxic mix of bad behavior, racism (almost entirely by blacks), aggression, and a complete disregard for even the _possibility_ of consequences. I had 3 hands on, use of force incidents, last night alone, including one guy who threatened to ambush and kill a nurse for daring to object to his racial invective and verbal abuse.
> 
> 
> Bottom line is, there are just* a lot* of seriously crazy fuckers running around.
> Everyone stay armed, all the time...... you're going to need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right, there ARE a lot of crazy fuckers out there right now.  Either that, or they've always been around and the media has decided to bring them all into our living room.
> 
> Since we've gone so nuts, imo it would be better if none of us had guns.
Click to expand...


Criminals and lowlifes will find a gun....I have no plans to be unarmed


----------



## Coyote

OldLady said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well let me know when Biden figures out criminals don’t care about laws, executive orders or anything that tell them no...
> 
> 
> 
> The ghost gun one seems stupid.   They should just make the fucking things illegal.  The Red Flag Law EO doesn't mandate anything and has nothing to do with criminals.  President Biden is not making a lot of changes here, he is just leading by example and urging Congress to do something real.
Click to expand...


The President can't make a lot of changes.  It really is up to the (do nothing) Congress


----------



## Peace

Coyote said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well let me know when Biden figures out criminals don’t care about laws, executive orders or anything that tell them no...
> 
> 
> 
> The ghost gun one seems stupid.   They should just make the fucking things illegal.  The Red Flag Law EO doesn't mandate anything and has nothing to do with criminals.  President Biden is not making a lot of changes here, he is just leading by example and urging Congress to do something real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President can't make a lot of changes.  It really is up to the (do nothing) Congress
Click to expand...


It is in the hands of the Congress and even Democrats like Manchin are not willing to risk their political career...


----------



## Coyote

freyasman said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, late this afternoon, another mass shooting, in Bryan Texas.  1 dead, 4 wounded.  Guy opened fire at work.  Just another good guy with a gun, until he wasn't a good guy anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police identify person killed in Bryan shooting, give update on injured victims
> 
> 
> One person was killed and five people were wounded Thursday in a shooting at a cabinet-making business in Bryan, Texas, police said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.click2houston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like work place violence.
> Too bad none of the people he attacked shot him to death immediately, huh?
Click to expand...



Yes more guns!  Let's have even MORE workplace shoot outs!


----------



## frigidweirdo

WillHaftawaite said:


> about to add gun laws 20,201, 20,202,and 20,203
> 
> Biden, Harris, AG Garland deliver remarks on gun violence prevention (yahoo.com)
> 
> 
> This may end all gun violence forever.



Well, no gun control will end gun violence forever.


----------



## Coyote

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well let me know when Biden figures out criminals don’t care about laws, executive orders or anything that tell them no...
> 
> 
> 
> The ghost gun one seems stupid.   They should just make the fucking things illegal.  The Red Flag Law EO doesn't mandate anything and has nothing to do with criminals.  President Biden is not making a lot of changes here, he is just leading by example and urging Congress to do something real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President can't make a lot of changes.  It really is up to the (do nothing) Congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is in the hands of the Congress and even Democrats like Manchin are not willing to risk their political career...
Click to expand...


Unfortunately you are probably right.  But it's gotten to an INSANITY where literally, there must be NO restrictions.  None.  Because that's where these NRA inspired lunatics are leading us.  That is their Utopia.  I'm not anti-gun, I believe in A right to own firearms, just like any other tool.  But it's not unlimited.  It is not unrestricted.  And thanks to the NRA, the 2nd Amendment has taken on a meaning the founders never intended.  It's become a religion.


----------



## Donald H

Too late again, people are blowing each others brains out in texas again already.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Donald H said:


> Too late again, people are blowing each others brains out in texas again already.



CA and IL lead the way though.....strange given their strict gun laws


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Coyote said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well let me know when Biden figures out criminals don’t care about laws, executive orders or anything that tell them no...
> 
> 
> 
> The ghost gun one seems stupid.   They should just make the fucking things illegal.  The Red Flag Law EO doesn't mandate anything and has nothing to do with criminals.  President Biden is not making a lot of changes here, he is just leading by example and urging Congress to do something real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President can't make a lot of changes.  It really is up to the (do nothing) Congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is in the hands of the Congress and even Democrats like Manchin are not willing to risk their political career...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you are probably right.  But it's gotten to an INSANITY where literally, there must be NO restrictions.  None.  Because that's where these NRA inspired lunatics are leading us.  That is their Utopia.  I'm not anti-gun, I believe in A right to own firearms, just like any other tool.  But it's not unlimited.  It is not unrestricted.  And thanks to the NRA, the 2nd Amendment has taken on a meaning the founders never intended.  It's become a religion.
Click to expand...


Perhaps.  If so, it is because there are evil people attempting to do away with it.

And what does "shall not be infringed" mean to your mind anyway?


----------



## Peace

Coyote said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well let me know when Biden figures out criminals don’t care about laws, executive orders or anything that tell them no...
> 
> 
> 
> The ghost gun one seems stupid.   They should just make the fucking things illegal.  The Red Flag Law EO doesn't mandate anything and has nothing to do with criminals.  President Biden is not making a lot of changes here, he is just leading by example and urging Congress to do something real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President can't make a lot of changes.  It really is up to the (do nothing) Congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is in the hands of the Congress and even Democrats like Manchin are not willing to risk their political career...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you are probably right.  But it's gotten to an INSANITY where literally, there must be NO restrictions.  None.  Because that's where these NRA inspired lunatics are leading us.  That is their Utopia.  I'm not anti-gun, I believe in A right to own firearms, just like any other tool.  But it's not unlimited.  It is not unrestricted.  And thanks to the NRA, the 2nd Amendment has taken on a meaning the founders never intended.  It's become a religion.
Click to expand...


Here is my issue ( before you utter it yes I have many issues Coyote ) and that is red flag laws are in my personal opinion unconstitutional because it infringes on a person right of being innocent before being proven guilty...

I have no issue taking a person guns away if the have shown they are a menace or danger to society or themselves but we must tread lightly with red flag laws because they can be abused and that is something I will never accept!

Also I have no use for the AR-15 and believe they are pointless in my life but if my neighbor want to own one, well that is their choice but my neighbor also knows I own two shotguns and handle them very well in close range, so they better be a damn good shot if they go full mental nutter...

Unfortunately society has gone mad and sooner or later the backlash will happen...

Guns have been regulated before and will be again but again I am truly against red flag laws because of potential abuse...


----------



## freyasman

Coyote said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, late this afternoon, another mass shooting, in Bryan Texas.  1 dead, 4 wounded.  Guy opened fire at work.  Just another good guy with a gun, until he wasn't a good guy anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police identify person killed in Bryan shooting, give update on injured victims
> 
> 
> One person was killed and five people were wounded Thursday in a shooting at a cabinet-making business in Bryan, Texas, police said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.click2houston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like work place violence.
> Too bad none of the people he attacked shot him to death immediately, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes more guns!  Let's have even MORE workplace shoot outs!
> 
> View attachment 477824
Click to expand...

So, you got nothing intelligent to say and you're just going to snivel like a pissed off teenage girl then?





Got it.



(Need a tampon?)


----------



## buttercup




----------



## Donald H

SassyIrishLass said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too late again, people are blowing each others brains out in texas again already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CA and IL lead the way though.....strange given their strict gun laws
Click to expand...

More likely population density, but it's all good for the gun control cause. Or all bad for it, whatever.

We'll just continue to try to keep all your saturday night specials on your side of the border.


----------



## Coyote

freyasman said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, late this afternoon, another mass shooting, in Bryan Texas.  1 dead, 4 wounded.  Guy opened fire at work.  Just another good guy with a gun, until he wasn't a good guy anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police identify person killed in Bryan shooting, give update on injured victims
> 
> 
> One person was killed and five people were wounded Thursday in a shooting at a cabinet-making business in Bryan, Texas, police said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.click2houston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like work place violence.
> Too bad none of the people he attacked shot him to death immediately, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes more guns!  Let's have even MORE workplace shoot outs!
> 
> View attachment 477824
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you got nothing intelligent to say and you're just going to snivel like a pissed off teenage girl then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> (Need a tampon?)
Click to expand...


No.  I find your used tampons revolting to contemplate.


----------



## Coyote

buttercup said:


>



Oh how brilliant.  Another NRA brainwashed Moran with a retarded meme that implies the only possible gun control is a total confiscation of guns and that somehow that is what anyone who imposed the least possible restriction wants.


----------



## Donald H

OldLady said:


> Meanwhile, late this afternoon, another mass shooting, in Bryan Texas.  1 dead, 4 wounded.  Guy opened fire at work.  Just another good guy with a gun, until he wasn't a good guy anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police identify person killed in Bryan shooting, give update on injured victims
> 
> 
> One person was killed and five people were wounded Thursday in a shooting at a cabinet-making business in Bryan, Texas, police said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.click2houston.com


This one will be found to have used his AR-15 at a range, shooting at human silouette targets. The NRA are fully aware of their members who are the higher risks of going off. 

From the children's cold dead hands, they'll pry the pencils and books they were learning to read from.


----------



## Donald H

Coyote said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total confiscation of guns? Where are you getting that from? Confiscation of guns from the good guys with guns maybe in some cases suggested.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how brilliant.  Another NRA brainwashed Moran with a retarded meme that implies the only possible gun control is a total confiscation of guns and that somehow that is what anyone who imposed the least possible restriction wants.
Click to expand...


----------



## freyasman

Coyote said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, late this afternoon, another mass shooting, in Bryan Texas.  1 dead, 4 wounded.  Guy opened fire at work.  Just another good guy with a gun, until he wasn't a good guy anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police identify person killed in Bryan shooting, give update on injured victims
> 
> 
> One person was killed and five people were wounded Thursday in a shooting at a cabinet-making business in Bryan, Texas, police said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.click2houston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like work place violence.
> Too bad none of the people he attacked shot him to death immediately, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes more guns!  Let's have even MORE workplace shoot outs!
> 
> View attachment 477824
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you got nothing intelligent to say and you're just going to snivel like a pissed off teenage girl then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> (Need a tampon?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I find your used tampons revolting to contemplate.
Click to expand...

Funny, that's how I feel about people like you..... your lack of character, your disgusting behavior, your sorry excuse for values and morals, your total disregard for freedom and civil liberties, I am disgusted by all of it.

Congratulations, I am a profane, hedonistic, violent, Heathen Outlaw who at one point in my life, actually _enjoyed_ killing people, and *you* are so fucking shitty you even revolt *me.*



Your mama must be _soooo_ proud.


----------



## buttercup

Coyote said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how brilliant.  Another NRA brainwashed Moran with a retarded meme that implies the only possible gun control is a total confiscation of guns and that somehow that is what anyone who imposed the least possible restriction wants.
Click to expand...


Oh, the irony.  I'm sorry to break it to you, but "Gun control" does not work, criminals will still have guns, so you're only making it harder for LAW-ABIDING people to defend themselves.  In the US, it has the reverse effect, it shifts the balance of power to criminals and the government, rather than the people. That's why cities with the most gun control are usually cities with the highest crime, and vice versa.  Is that what you want?


----------



## Coyote

buttercup said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how brilliant.  Another NRA brainwashed Moran with a retarded meme that implies the only possible gun control is a total confiscation of guns and that somehow that is what anyone who imposed the least possible restriction wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the irony.  I'm sorry to break it to you, but "Gun control" does not work, criminals will still have guns, so you're only making it harder for LAW-ABIDING people to defend themselves.  In the US, it has the reverse effect, it shifts the balance of power to criminals and the government, rather than the people. That's why cities with the most gun control are usually cities with the highest crime, and vice versa.  Is that what you want?
Click to expand...


Funny...a lot of countries with good common sense regulations on guns seem to have far fewer problems with gun violence, mass shootings, and in intentional homicide.  Hmmm....maybe they're on to something.


----------



## buttercup

freyasman said:


> Funny, that's how I feel about people like you..... your lack of character, your disgusting behavior, your sorry excuse for values and morals, your total disregard for freedom and civil liberties, I am disgusted by all of it.



That's what busybody authoritarians do, bring out the disgust from the rest of us.


----------



## Flash

Not one thing the dipshit did today will stop one crime but a whole lot of Democrat supporters are going to get rich off that $5 billion.


----------



## buttercup

Coyote said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how brilliant.  Another NRA brainwashed Moran with a retarded meme that implies the only possible gun control is a total confiscation of guns and that somehow that is what anyone who imposed the least possible restriction wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the irony.  I'm sorry to break it to you, but "Gun control" does not work, criminals will still have guns, so you're only making it harder for LAW-ABIDING people to defend themselves.  In the US, it has the reverse effect, it shifts the balance of power to criminals and the government, rather than the people. That's why cities with the most gun control are usually cities with the highest crime, and vice versa.  Is that what you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...a lot of countries with good common sense regulations on guns seem to have far fewer problems with gun violence, mass shootings, and in intentional homicide.  Hmmm....maybe they're on to something.
Click to expand...


You completely ignored my point that IN THE US gun control doesn't work and usually has the reverse effect.  Criminals already have guns, and they'll still get guns even if we add more laws to the already existing thousands of laws on the books.

Do you believe that criminals obey the law? Yes or no?


----------



## Coyote

freyasman said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, late this afternoon, another mass shooting, in Bryan Texas.  1 dead, 4 wounded.  Guy opened fire at work.  Just another good guy with a gun, until he wasn't a good guy anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police identify person killed in Bryan shooting, give update on injured victims
> 
> 
> One person was killed and five people were wounded Thursday in a shooting at a cabinet-making business in Bryan, Texas, police said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.click2houston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like work place violence.
> Too bad none of the people he attacked shot him to death immediately, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes more guns!  Let's have even MORE workplace shoot outs!
> 
> View attachment 477824
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you got nothing intelligent to say and you're just going to snivel like a pissed off teenage girl then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> (Need a tampon?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I find your used tampons revolting to contemplate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, that's how I feel about people like you..... your lack of character, your disgusting behavior, your sorry excuse for values and morals, your total disregard for freedom and civil liberties, I am disgusted by all of it.
> 
> Congratulations, I am a profane, hedonistic, violent, Heathen Outlaw who at one point in my life, actually _enjoyed_ killing people, and *you* are so fucking shitty you even revolt *me.*
> 
> 
> 
> Your mama must be _soooo_ proud.
Click to expand...


Wipe the spittle off your keyboard.

You're entire world view, as seems to be expressed here is - kill or be killed.  No wonder you worship guns.  Your concern for civil liberties comes up hypocritical when you make statements about letting the weak die. 

A gun is a tool, not a sacrement.

The Goddess would be sooo proud of you.


----------



## Death Angel

OldLady said:


> Since we've gone so nuts, imo it would be better if none of us had guns


Damn that pesky constitution


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Coyote said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, late this afternoon, another mass shooting, in Bryan Texas.  1 dead, 4 wounded.  Guy opened fire at work.  Just another good guy with a gun, until he wasn't a good guy anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police identify person killed in Bryan shooting, give update on injured victims
> 
> 
> One person was killed and five people were wounded Thursday in a shooting at a cabinet-making business in Bryan, Texas, police said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.click2houston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like work place violence.
> Too bad none of the people he attacked shot him to death immediately, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes more guns!  Let's have even MORE workplace shoot outs!
> 
> View attachment 477824
Click to expand...

I normally (pre-COVID) work on one of the huge gun free zones, that being an Army post.  A few years ago, a man approached a younger man in the parking lot of one of the largest buildings in the US, where the Army houses it personnel center. The man's much younger wife worked there.  He was an Army veteran.  The younger man had been sleeping with his wife, so he shot the younger man dead, right in the parking lot, as the younger man got off from work, and then the older veteran quietly surrendered to the MPs. The only law he broke before the shooting was bringing the gun on post.


----------



## Death Angel

Coyote said:


> The Goddess would be sooo proud of you


"goddesses"  



> One of the most common questions people ask about religious words is whether to capitalize the word “god.” The name or title of any specific deity is capitalized just like any other name, so when “God” is used to refer to “the *one God*” (in other words, in any monotheistic religion), it is capitalized.Apr


----------



## Death Angel

buttercup said:


>


Isnt it "funny" how our leftist politicians fear We the people so much that they now hide behind razor wire, and their number one objective is to disarm law abiding citizens


----------



## Coyote

buttercup said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, that's how I feel about people like you..... your lack of character, your disgusting behavior, your sorry excuse for values and morals, your total disregard for freedom and civil liberties, I am disgusted by all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what busybody authoritarians do, bring out the disgust from the rest of us.
Click to expand...


Authoritarians who prevent transgender teens from getting hormone therapy?  Authoritarians who interfere in private decisions between a woman and her doctor?
Authoritarians who insist two adults of the same sex can't marry?

Busy body authoritarians involved in our most intimate decisions but god forbid someone suggest that maybe we should consider some gun control legislation...like, you know maybe background checks, limiting certain kinds of guns - that's AUTHORITARIAN.

Make your minds.


----------



## Coyote

Death Angel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Goddess would be sooo proud of you
> 
> 
> 
> "goddesses"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most common questions people ask about religious words is whether to capitalize the word “god.” The name or title of any specific deity is capitalized just like any other name, so when “God” is used to refer to “the *one God*” (in other words, in any monotheistic religion), it is capitalized.Apr
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Goddess.


----------



## Death Angel

Coyote said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how brilliant.  Another NRA brainwashed Moran with a retarded meme that implies the only possible gun control is a total confiscation of guns and that somehow that is what anyone who imposed the least possible restriction wants.
Click to expand...

Your contempt for the constitution is disgusting.


----------



## Coyote

Death Angel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how brilliant.  Another NRA brainwashed Moran with a retarded meme that implies the only possible gun control is a total confiscation of guns and that somehow that is what anyone who imposed the least possible restriction wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your contempt for the constitution is disgusting.
Click to expand...




Coming from you that is a compliment.


----------



## Death Angel

Coyote said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Goddess would be sooo proud of you
> 
> 
> 
> "goddesses"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most common questions people ask about religious words is whether to capitalize the word “god.” The name or title of any specific deity is capitalized just like any other name, so when “God” is used to refer to “the *one God*” (in other words, in any monotheistic religion), it is capitalized.Apr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goddess.
Click to expand...

I thought you were fairly intelligent even if brainwashed.

Even pastedthe grammar rules for capitalizing a diety. you insist on showing your ignorance and stubbornness. Imaginary gods are not capitalized.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Blues Man said:


> It is a travesty





westwall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real lunacy is the pro-gun lobby fighting every single offing attempt at imposing even the most common since and innocuous attempts at reform.
> 
> The only "solutions" they propose are:
> 1. More guns, no limits
> 2. Harsher penalties on gun crimes
> 3. BUT -more leniency in allowing shooters to claim self defense
> 
> When we as a country lead the world in incarcerated Americans, it's clear that harsh penalties aren't an effective measure alone...and we in the top echelon for gun related fatalities...then the current system is not working.  The definition of lunacy is to keep on proposing more of the same.
> 
> But hey - if anyone dares oppose the gun lobby and proposes we adopt some reasonable restrictions, they are accused of being anti-gun, of "gonna confiscate all muh guns!" etc.  There is plenty of room between the extremes of what we have now and what the pro gun lobby claims will happen.  But we are not allowed to go there.
> 
> Ironically, the many same people people opposing any sort of regulation are the ones who have no problem interfering in decisions between a woman and her doctor, or in medical decisions between parents, children and doctors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the only thing stupider than democrats imposing illegal gun registration is the morons who think just one more law piled on top of the 20,000 OTHER gun laws will somehow, magically stop crime.  Paris France has all the gun laws, and MORE, that you want.  130+ dead in a single night.  How did those gun laws work for those victims?
> 
> Oh, right.  They DIDN'T.  Why????
> 
> Because criminals don't follow laws you idiot!
Click to expand...


It has nothing to do with safety.....

It's about making you helpless as they grab absolute power over you and can do ANYTHING they want to you and your family.

C'mon MAN !!!


----------



## Coyote

Death Angel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Goddess would be sooo proud of you
> 
> 
> 
> "goddesses"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most common questions people ask about religious words is whether to capitalize the word “god.” The name or title of any specific deity is capitalized just like any other name, so when “God” is used to refer to “the *one God*” (in other words, in any monotheistic religion), it is capitalized.Apr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goddess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were fairly intelligent even if brainwashed.
> 
> Even pastedthe grammar rules for capitalizing a diety. you insist on showing your ignorance and stubbornness. Imaginary gods are not capitalized.
Click to expand...


You are certainly entitled to your personal religious views, it is, after all, a Constitutional right.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

WillHaftawaite said:


> about to add gun laws 20,201, 20,202,and 20,203
> 
> Biden, Harris, AG Garland deliver remarks on gun violence prevention (yahoo.com)
> 
> 
> This may end all gun violence forever.


This is a lie.

No one said anything about such measures ‘ending gun violence.’


----------



## Coyote

westwall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real lunacy is the pro-gun lobby fighting every single offing attempt at imposing even the most common since and innocuous attempts at reform.
> 
> The only "solutions" they propose are:
> 1. More guns, no limits
> 2. Harsher penalties on gun crimes
> 3. BUT -more leniency in allowing shooters to claim self defense
> 
> When we as a country lead the world in incarcerated Americans, it's clear that harsh penalties aren't an effective measure alone...and we in the top echelon for gun related fatalities...then the current system is not working.  The definition of lunacy is to keep on proposing more of the same.
> 
> But hey - if anyone dares oppose the gun lobby and proposes we adopt some reasonable restrictions, they are accused of being anti-gun, of "gonna confiscate all muh guns!" etc.  There is plenty of room between the extremes of what we have now and what the pro gun lobby claims will happen.  But we are not allowed to go there.
> 
> Ironically, the many same people people opposing any sort of regulation are the ones who have no problem interfering in decisions between a woman and her doctor, or in medical decisions between parents, children and doctors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the only thing stupider than democrats imposing illegal gun registration is the morons who think just one more law piled on top of the 20,000 OTHER gun laws will somehow, magically stop crime.  Paris France has all the gun laws, and MORE, that you want.  130+ dead in a single night.  How did those gun laws work for those victims?
> 
> Oh, right.  They DIDN'T.  Why????
> 
> Because criminals don't follow laws you idiot!
Click to expand...


What a perfect justification for having NO LAWS.

Why have laws?

Criminals don't follow them.

Sheesh.


----------



## Death Angel

Coyote said:


> Authoritarians who prevent transgender teens from getting hormone therapy? Authoritarians who interfere in private decisions between a woman and her doctor?
> Authoritarians who insist two adults of the same sex can't marry


1. Teens arent sufficiently developed to choose to mutilate their bodies

2. You are talking about killing your child.  The baby has the right to life every bit as much as a perverted old woman

3. Homosexuals CAN marry.  Rock Hudson married.  Lots of homosexual men marry.
Do you know the definition of "marriage"???


----------



## Coyote

buttercup said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how brilliant.  Another NRA brainwashed Moran with a retarded meme that implies the only possible gun control is a total confiscation of guns and that somehow that is what anyone who imposed the least possible restriction wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the irony.  I'm sorry to break it to you, but "Gun control" does not work, criminals will still have guns, so you're only making it harder for LAW-ABIDING people to defend themselves.  In the US, it has the reverse effect, it shifts the balance of power to criminals and the government, rather than the people. That's why cities with the most gun control are usually cities with the highest crime, and vice versa.  Is that what you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...a lot of countries with good common sense regulations on guns seem to have far fewer problems with gun violence, mass shootings, and in intentional homicide.  Hmmm....maybe they're on to something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You completely ignored my point that IN THE US gun control doesn't work and usually has the reverse effect.  Criminals already have guns, and they'll still get guns even if we add more laws to the already existing thousands of laws on the books.
> 
> Do you believe that criminals obey the law? Yes or no?
Click to expand...


I didn't ignore your point, I don't agree with it.  You define gun control as an attempt to remove all guns from the people.  That is not going to happen, nor is it what most people are wanting.

By definition criminals do not obey the law.

Are you suggesting we should have NO laws?


----------



## Coyote

Death Angel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Authoritarians who prevent transgender teens from getting hormone therapy? Authoritarians who interfere in private decisions between a woman and her doctor?
> Authoritarians who insist two adults of the same sex can't marry
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Teens arent sufficiently developed to choose to mutilate their bodies
> 
> 2. You are talking about killing your child.  The baby has the right to life every bit as much as a perverted old woman
> 
> 3. Homosexuals CAN marry.  Rock Hudson married.  Lots of homosexual men marry.
> Do you know the definition of "marriage"???
Click to expand...


Like I said.
Authoritarians.

It's just that when it's YOUR authoritarianism, it's ok.

Your point number 3 does not address my point number 3.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

OldLady said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well let me know when Biden figures out criminals don’t care about laws, executive orders or anything that tell them no...
> 
> 
> 
> The ghost gun one seems stupid.   They should just make the fucking things illegal.  The Red Flag Law EO doesn't mandate anything and has nothing to do with criminals.  President Biden is not making a lot of changes here, he is just leading by example and urging Congress to do something real.
Click to expand...

True.

Of course, rightwing demagogues are still going to propagate the slippery slope fallacies.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Coyote said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how brilliant.  Another NRA brainwashed Moran with a retarded meme that implies the only possible gun control is a total confiscation of guns and that somehow that is what anyone who imposed the least possible restriction wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the irony.  I'm sorry to break it to you, but "Gun control" does not work, criminals will still have guns, so you're only making it harder for LAW-ABIDING people to defend themselves.  In the US, it has the reverse effect, it shifts the balance of power to criminals and the government, rather than the people. That's why cities with the most gun control are usually cities with the highest crime, and vice versa.  Is that what you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...a lot of countries with good common sense regulations on guns seem to have far fewer problems with gun violence, mass shootings, and in intentional homicide.  Hmmm....maybe they're on to something.
Click to expand...


Yes, people dominated by their government.


----------



## Coyote

Death Angel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Goddess would be sooo proud of you
> 
> 
> 
> "goddesses"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most common questions people ask about religious words is whether to capitalize the word “god.” The name or title of any specific deity is capitalized just like any other name, so when “God” is used to refer to “the *one God*” (in other words, in any monotheistic religion), it is capitalized.Apr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goddess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were fairly intelligent even if brainwashed.
> 
> Even pastedthe grammar rules for capitalizing a diety. you insist on showing your ignorance and stubbornness. Imaginary gods are not capitalized.
Click to expand...


Speaking of capitalization...one usually capitalizes the first word of a sentence.   Just a suggestion, maybe your imaginary god can help you out there. 

Funny thing.  Did you know your god is a rehabilitated desert war god?  True story.  No wonder you love guns with a religious fervor.


----------



## buttercup

Coyote said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how brilliant.  Another NRA brainwashed Moran with a retarded meme that implies the only possible gun control is a total confiscation of guns and that somehow that is what anyone who imposed the least possible restriction wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the irony.  I'm sorry to break it to you, but "Gun control" does not work, criminals will still have guns, so you're only making it harder for LAW-ABIDING people to defend themselves.  In the US, it has the reverse effect, it shifts the balance of power to criminals and the government, rather than the people. That's why cities with the most gun control are usually cities with the highest crime, and vice versa.  Is that what you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...a lot of countries with good common sense regulations on guns seem to have far fewer problems with gun violence, mass shootings, and in intentional homicide.  Hmmm....maybe they're on to something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You completely ignored my point that IN THE US gun control doesn't work and usually has the reverse effect.  Criminals already have guns, and they'll still get guns even if we add more laws to the already existing thousands of laws on the books.
> 
> Do you believe that criminals obey the law? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ignore your point, I don't agree with it.  You define gun control as an attempt to remove all guns from the people.  That is not going to happen, nor is it what most people are wanting.
> 
> By definition criminals do not obey the law.
> 
> Are you suggesting we should have NO laws?
Click to expand...


No, that is not how I define gun control, don't put words in my mouth.  Read what I wrote, I was clearly talking about "more gun laws on the books", not confiscation.  Gun control can lead to gun bans or confiscation, but obviously they are not the same thing and I never claimed they were.  So you are either being purposely dishonest, or you have poor reading comprehension.


----------



## Coyote

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how brilliant.  Another NRA brainwashed Moran with a retarded meme that implies the only possible gun control is a total confiscation of guns and that somehow that is what anyone who imposed the least possible restriction wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the irony.  I'm sorry to break it to you, but "Gun control" does not work, criminals will still have guns, so you're only making it harder for LAW-ABIDING people to defend themselves.  In the US, it has the reverse effect, it shifts the balance of power to criminals and the government, rather than the people. That's why cities with the most gun control are usually cities with the highest crime, and vice versa.  Is that what you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...a lot of countries with good common sense regulations on guns seem to have far fewer problems with gun violence, mass shootings, and in intentional homicide.  Hmmm....maybe they're on to something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, people dominated by their government.
Click to expand...


That's an interesting point, because I think it illustrates a big difference between left and right.  The government is the expression of the people's will vs. the government is the enemy of the people.

When you look at any number of countries with reasonable gun control - such as Norway or Sweden or Canada, they are by and large, good places to live with a high degree of personal freedom, not overly violent, solid rights for women, not an over abundance of crime...so are they "dominated" by their government or is their government an expression of what the people want?


----------



## freyasman

Coyote said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, late this afternoon, another mass shooting, in Bryan Texas.  1 dead, 4 wounded.  Guy opened fire at work.  Just another good guy with a gun, until he wasn't a good guy anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police identify person killed in Bryan shooting, give update on injured victims
> 
> 
> One person was killed and five people were wounded Thursday in a shooting at a cabinet-making business in Bryan, Texas, police said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.click2houston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like work place violence.
> Too bad none of the people he attacked shot him to death immediately, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes more guns!  Let's have even MORE workplace shoot outs!
> 
> View attachment 477824
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you got nothing intelligent to say and you're just going to snivel like a pissed off teenage girl then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> (Need a tampon?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I find your used tampons revolting to contemplate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, that's how I feel about people like you..... your lack of character, your disgusting behavior, your sorry excuse for values and morals, your total disregard for freedom and civil liberties, I am disgusted by all of it.
> 
> Congratulations, I am a profane, hedonistic, violent, Heathen Outlaw who at one point in my life, actually _enjoyed_ killing people, and *you* are so fucking shitty you even revolt *me.*
> 
> 
> 
> Your mama must be _soooo_ proud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wipe the spittle off your keyboard.
> 
> You're entire world view, as seems to be expressed here is - kill or be killed.  No wonder you worship guns.  Your concern for civil liberties comes up hypocritical when you make statements about letting the weak die.
> 
> A gun is a tool, not a sacrement.
> 
> The Goddess would be sooo proud of you.
Click to expand...

Freya loves me. And I know that because I have met her.

I am Einherjar.


----------



## skye

2aguy said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> In less than a minute, the Idiot in Chief  said "bureau of aquahol" and called it the "AFT" two times.
> 
> Why is this fucking moron even in office?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because idiots didn't like Trump's tweets.....so they voted for biden, the guy who actually is incompetent, corrupt, and mentally challenged....all of the things they said about Trump, but is only true about biden...
Click to expand...


Nobody voted for this Cretin in Chief!  he and his puppet masters stole this election from Americans!

I don't know what's going to happen, we saw how this election got stolen and the country is becoming a shithole in these few weeks with  Xi Biden/Cameltoe  at the helm...........................and no one is doing anything....least of all the Military, they don't give a shit, Heavens knows how this   nightmare  is going to end.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

BluesLegend said:


> Breaking: Criminals point and laugh at Bidens EO's


These people are so GD stupid it is hurting me watching it....................lolol


----------



## freyasman

Death Angel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Goddess would be sooo proud of you
> 
> 
> 
> "goddesses"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most common questions people ask about religious words is whether to capitalize the word “god.” The name or title of any specific deity is capitalized just like any other name, so when “God” is used to refer to “the *one God*” (in other words, in any monotheistic religion), it is capitalized.Apr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goddess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were fairly intelligent even if brainwashed.
> 
> Even pastedthe grammar rules for capitalizing a diety. you insist on showing your ignorance and stubbornness. Imaginary gods are not capitalized.
Click to expand...

Excuse me,  "imaginary"?


----------



## buttercup

skye said:


> Nobody voted for this Cretin in Chief!  he and his puppet masters stole this election from Americans!



Nobody at all voted for the cretin?  Wow, I guess a few of misguided lefties I know were lying then.


----------



## beautress

WillHaftawaite said:


> about to add gun laws 20,201, 20,202,and 20,203
> 
> Biden, Harris, AG Garland deliver remarks on gun violence prevention (yahoo.com)
> 
> 
> This may end all gun violence forever.


That puts guns in the hands of commie KGB-like security only and abolishes the right of the people to carry a gun under the Constitutional Amendment II.

SO DEMOCRATS CAN KILL PEOPLE AND REPUBLICANS CANNOT PROTECT THEMSELVES. GOT IT.


----------



## Death Angel

freyasman said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Goddess would be sooo proud of you
> 
> 
> 
> "goddesses"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most common questions people ask about religious words is whether to capitalize the word “god.” The name or title of any specific deity is capitalized just like any other name, so when “God” is used to refer to “the *one God*” (in other words, in any monotheistic religion), it is capitalized.Apr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goddess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were fairly intelligent even if brainwashed.
> 
> Even pastedthe grammar rules for capitalizing a diety. you insist on showing your ignorance and stubbornness. Imaginary gods are not capitalized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me,  "imaginary"?
Click to expand...

There are no "goddesses"

On second thought, I do know one


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

freyasman said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, late this afternoon, another mass shooting, in Bryan Texas.  1 dead, 4 wounded.  Guy opened fire at work.  Just another good guy with a gun, until he wasn't a good guy anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police identify person killed in Bryan shooting, give update on injured victims
> 
> 
> One person was killed and five people were wounded Thursday in a shooting at a cabinet-making business in Bryan, Texas, police said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.click2houston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like work place violence.
> Too bad none of the people he attacked shot him to death immediately, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes more guns!  Let's have even MORE workplace shoot outs!
> 
> View attachment 477824
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you got nothing intelligent to say and you're just going to snivel like a pissed off teenage girl then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> (Need a tampon?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I find your used tampons revolting to contemplate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, that's how I feel about people like you..... your lack of character, your disgusting behavior, your sorry excuse for values and morals, your total disregard for freedom and civil liberties, I am disgusted by all of it.
> 
> Congratulations, I am a profane, hedonistic, violent, Heathen Outlaw who at one point in my life, actually _enjoyed_ killing people, and *you* are so fucking shitty you even revolt *me.*
> 
> 
> 
> Your mama must be _soooo_ proud.
Click to expand...

You're a goddess


Death Angel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Goddess would be sooo proud of you
> 
> 
> 
> "goddesses"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most common questions people ask about religious words is whether to capitalize the word “god.” The name or title of any specific deity is capitalized just like any other name, so when “God” is used to refer to “the *one God*” (in other words, in any monotheistic religion), it is capitalized.Apr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goddess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were fairly intelligent even if brainwashed.
> 
> Even pastedthe grammar rules for capitalizing a diety. you insist on showing your ignorance and stubbornness. Imaginary gods are not capitalized.
Click to expand...

I give her credit for a lot. She's one of the few libturd broads you can talk to and carry on a conversation with most of the time.

Te other libturd women are menopausal freak shows


----------



## Hugo Furst

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> about to add gun laws 20,201, 20,202,and 20,203
> 
> Biden, Harris, AG Garland deliver remarks on gun violence prevention (yahoo.com)
> 
> 
> This may end all gun violence forever.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lie.
> 
> No one said anything about such measures ‘ending gun violence.’
Click to expand...




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No one said anything about such measures ‘ending gun violence.’



Scares me how many are unable to see the sarcasm.


----------



## freyasman

Death Angel said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Goddess would be sooo proud of you
> 
> 
> 
> "goddesses"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most common questions people ask about religious words is whether to capitalize the word “god.” The name or title of any specific deity is capitalized just like any other name, so when “God” is used to refer to “the *one God*” (in other words, in any monotheistic religion), it is capitalized.Apr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goddess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were fairly intelligent even if brainwashed.
> 
> Even pastedthe grammar rules for capitalizing a diety. you insist on showing your ignorance and stubbornness. Imaginary gods are not capitalized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me,  "imaginary"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are no "goddesses"
> 
> On second thought, I do know one
Click to expand...

See?


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Red flag laws are unconstitutional. Americans have a right to defend themselves in court before having Constitutional rights taken away.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

WillHaftawaite said:


> about to add gun laws 20,201, 20,202,and 20,203
> 
> Biden, Harris, AG Garland deliver remarks on gun violence prevention (yahoo.com)
> 
> 
> This may end all gun violence forever.


This may end all gun violence forever??!!...............Astounding statement. Were you sucking on your left big toe or right one coming up with that winner??.....LOLOL...........JC................LOLOL


----------



## skye

You just try and get them Beijing Biden and Cameltoe.... just try.


----------



## Death Angel

freyasman said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Goddess would be sooo proud of you
> 
> 
> 
> "goddesses"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most common questions people ask about religious words is whether to capitalize the word “god.” The name or title of any specific deity is capitalized just like any other name, so when “God” is used to refer to “the *one God*” (in other words, in any monotheistic religion), it is capitalized.Apr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goddess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were fairly intelligent even if brainwashed.
> 
> Even pastedthe grammar rules for capitalizing a diety. you insist on showing your ignorance and stubbornness. Imaginary gods are not capitalized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me,  "imaginary"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are no "goddesses"
> 
> On second thought, I do know one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See?
Click to expand...

But her name isnt "goddess" so it isnt capitalized.   Trying to get that Coyote to understand basic rules of grammar.

Usually the anti-God left insists on refering to the One True God as, "god".  They do that to express contempt.

But Coyote insists on capitalizing her imaginary "goddesses"


----------



## freyasman

Death Angel said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Goddess would be sooo proud of you
> 
> 
> 
> "goddesses"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most common questions people ask about religious words is whether to capitalize the word “god.” The name or title of any specific deity is capitalized just like any other name, so when “God” is used to refer to “the *one God*” (in other words, in any monotheistic religion), it is capitalized.Apr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goddess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were fairly intelligent even if brainwashed.
> 
> Even pastedthe grammar rules for capitalizing a diety. you insist on showing your ignorance and stubbornness. Imaginary gods are not capitalized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me,  "imaginary"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are no "goddesses"
> 
> On second thought, I do know one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But her name isnt "goddess" so it isnt capitalized.   Trying to get that Coyote to understand basic rules of grammar.
> 
> Usually the anti-God left insists on referingvtovthe One True God as, "god".  They do that to express contempt.
> 
> But Coyote insists on capitalizing her imaginary "goddesses"
Click to expand...

She's just a whiner. 

I wish she'd just shut up and go find a man to make sandwiches for.


----------



## Coyote

buttercup said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how brilliant.  Another NRA brainwashed Moran with a retarded meme that implies the only possible gun control is a total confiscation of guns and that somehow that is what anyone who imposed the least possible restriction wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the irony.  I'm sorry to break it to you, but "Gun control" does not work, criminals will still have guns, so you're only making it harder for LAW-ABIDING people to defend themselves.  In the US, it has the reverse effect, it shifts the balance of power to criminals and the government, rather than the people. That's why cities with the most gun control are usually cities with the highest crime, and vice versa.  Is that what you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...a lot of countries with good common sense regulations on guns seem to have far fewer problems with gun violence, mass shootings, and in intentional homicide.  Hmmm....maybe they're on to something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You completely ignored my point that IN THE US gun control doesn't work and usually has the reverse effect.  Criminals already have guns, and they'll still get guns even if we add more laws to the already existing thousands of laws on the books.
> 
> Do you believe that criminals obey the law? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ignore your point, I don't agree with it.  You define gun control as an attempt to remove all guns from the people.  That is not going to happen, nor is it what most people are wanting.
> 
> By definition criminals do not obey the law.
> 
> Are you suggesting we should have NO laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that is not how I define gun control, don't put words in my mouth.
Click to expand...


I'm not putting words in your mouth.  I'm basing it on what YOU posted, a meme portraying ruthless dictators who supposedly enacted strict gun control.



> Read what I wrote, I clearly talked about more gun laws on the books, not gun confiscation.  Gun control can lead to gun bans or confiscation, but obviously they are not the same thing and I never claimed they were.  So you are either being purposely dishonest, or you have poor reading comprehension.



That's not actually what you wrote.  Ok, so let's go with this.

The common argument we hear about ANY attempts at gun control is "slippery slope" - they're gonna grab my guns!  Gun confiscation is the ultimate ending of any gun control laws in the views of these people.  It is exactly this which prevents us from ever having a real discussion on guns.

Common sense (which is lacking in these debates) should make it pretty obvious that won't happen because of our Constitution.  And it's a Constitution which is extremely hard to amend and change in any way.  The vast majority of attempts to do so fail.

You're saying gun control doesn't work and that is because cities with the strictest gun control laws have the most violent crime.  But is that true?

In 2019 for example, the cities with the highest levels of violent crime:
1. Detroit
2. Memphis
3. St. Louis, MO
4. Baltimore
5. Springfield MO
6. Tie - Little Rock, Arkansas and Cleveland, Ohio

Cities with strictest gun control is a bit harder to get because in some states cities can not enact measures more strict than the state's.  

The states with the most lenient gun control laws include Missouri (home to two of the most violent cities), Arkansas, and Louisiana.  Those states include 4 of the 6 most violent cities.

In addition:

_States with the Strictest Gun Laws_​


> _California is the state with the strictest gun laws, and *it also has the seventh-lowest rate of deaths by gun violence*. In addition to regulation on who can purchase a gun and what kinds of firearms may be legally obtained, California gun laws allow for funding to community programs that have reduced gun-related violence. Other states with strict gun laws include Illinois, Connecticut, New Jersey, New York, Hawaii, Maryland, and Massachusetts. Some of these states require background checks and a waiting period before someone is allowed to purchase a gun; some require that they undergo training first._​


_For example, in Massachusetts, those who wish to purchase a firearm must obtain a permit to purchase from their local police department. This process alone can take weeks and requires paperwork, an interview, and a background check. After all of that, the police chief still has the discretion to deny the license. After obtaining a license, the purchaser must present the license at the gun store and pass _additional background checks.​

 In the list of states with strict gun control, only Maryland stands out as having one of the cities on the list of top 6 most violent.

I don't think you can really say that strict gun control laws in the US leads to more more violence going by the statistics.  However, it's hard to really say how much gun control affects violent crime in and of itself because there are many other factors at play.


----------



## Coyote

Death Angel said:


> But her name isnt "goddess" so it isnt capitalized.   Trying to get that Coyote to understand basic rules of grammar.
> 
> Usually the anti-God left insists on refering to the One True God as, "god".  They do that to express contempt.
> 
> But Coyote insists on capitalizing her imaginary "goddesses"



The Goddess.  Your expression of religious contempt is duly noted.

You can have your God.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

WillHaftawaite said:


> about to add gun laws 20,201, 20,202,and 20,203
> 
> Biden, Harris, AG Garland deliver remarks on gun violence prevention (yahoo.com)
> 
> 
> This may end all gun violence forever.


President Biden is correct, of course, none of the proposed EOs ‘infringe’ on the Second Amendment.

Indeed, the measures are more administrative than regulatory - 80% build kits and pistol arm braces are nothing more than peripheral gun parts; red flag laws have nothing to do with the regulation of firearms.

But again, ‘the sky is falling’ conservatives will continue with their lies and demagoguery.


----------



## skye




----------



## Coyote

beautress said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> about to add gun laws 20,201, 20,202,and 20,203
> 
> Biden, Harris, AG Garland deliver remarks on gun violence prevention (yahoo.com)
> 
> 
> This may end all gun violence forever.
> 
> 
> 
> *That puts guns in the hands of commie KGB-like security only and abolishes the right of the people to carry a gun under the Constitutional Amendment II.*
> 
> SO DEMOCRATS CAN KILL PEOPLE AND REPUBLICANS CANNOT PROTECT THEMSELVES. GOT IT.
Click to expand...


Oh please.  The is exactly the kind of crap I'm talking about that.

Suggestion:  _How about having background checks when purchasing a gun?_
Response: *That puts guns in the hands of commie KGB-like security only and abolishes the right of the people to carry a gun under the Constitutional Amendment II!!!!*

That's why we can't have a reasonable discussion on guns in this country.


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> View attachment 477870



Oh brother.  It never fails.  Eventually someone has to pull the fallacious Hitler card.  Reason No. (lost count here) for why we can have a rational discussion on guns.









						The Hitler gun control lie
					

Gun rights activists who cite the dictator as a reason against gun control have their history dangerously wrong




					www.salon.com


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Coyote said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how brilliant.  Another NRA brainwashed Moran with a retarded meme that implies the only possible gun control is a total confiscation of guns and that somehow that is what anyone who imposed the least possible restriction wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the irony.  I'm sorry to break it to you, but "Gun control" does not work, criminals will still have guns, so you're only making it harder for LAW-ABIDING people to defend themselves.  In the US, it has the reverse effect, it shifts the balance of power to criminals and the government, rather than the people. That's why cities with the most gun control are usually cities with the highest crime, and vice versa.  Is that what you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...a lot of countries with good common sense regulations on guns seem to have far fewer problems with gun violence, mass shootings, and in intentional homicide.  Hmmm....maybe they're on to something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You completely ignored my point that IN THE US gun control doesn't work and usually has the reverse effect.  Criminals already have guns, and they'll still get guns even if we add more laws to the already existing thousands of laws on the books.
> 
> Do you believe that criminals obey the law? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ignore your point, I don't agree with it.  You define gun control as an attempt to remove all guns from the people.  That is not going to happen, nor is it what most people are wanting.
> 
> By definition criminals do not obey the law.
> 
> Are you suggesting we should have NO laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that is not how I define gun control, don't put words in my mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not putting words in your mouth.  I'm basing it on what YOU posted, a meme portraying ruthless dictators who supposedly enacted strict gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read what I wrote, I clearly talked about more gun laws on the books, not gun confiscation.  Gun control can lead to gun bans or confiscation, but obviously they are not the same thing and I never claimed they were.  So you are either being purposely dishonest, or you have poor reading comprehension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not actually what you wrote.  Ok, so let's go with this.
> 
> The common argument we hear about ANY attempts at gun control is "slippery slope" - they're gonna grab my guns!  Gun confiscation is the ultimate ending of any gun control laws in the views of these people.  It is exactly this which prevents us from ever having a real discussion on guns.
> 
> Common sense (which is lacking in these debates) should make it pretty obvious that won't happen because of our Constitution.  And it's a Constitution which is extremely hard to amend and change in any way.  The vast majority of attempts to do so fail.
> 
> You're saying gun control doesn't work and that is because cities with the strictest gun control laws have the most violent crime.  But is that true?
> 
> In 2019 for example, the cities with the highest levels of violent crime:
> 1. Detroit
> 2. Memphis
> 3. St. Louis, MO
> 4. Baltimore
> 5. Springfield MO
> 6. Tie - Little Rock, Arkansas and Cleveland, Ohio
> 
> Cities with strictest gun control is a bit harder to get because in some states cities can not enact measures more strict than the state's.
> 
> The states with the most lenient gun control laws include Missouri (home to two of the most violent cities), Arkansas, and Louisiana.  Those states include 4 of the 6 most violent cities.
> 
> In addition:
> 
> _States with the Strictest Gun Laws_​
> 
> 
> 
> _California is the state with the strictest gun laws, and *it also has the seventh-lowest rate of deaths by gun violence*. In addition to regulation on who can purchase a gun and what kinds of firearms may be legally obtained, California gun laws allow for funding to community programs that have reduced gun-related violence. Other states with strict gun laws include Illinois, Connecticut, New Jersey, New York, Hawaii, Maryland, and Massachusetts. Some of these states require background checks and a waiting period before someone is allowed to purchase a gun; some require that they undergo training first._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _For example, in Massachusetts, those who wish to purchase a firearm must obtain a permit to purchase from their local police department. This process alone can take weeks and requires paperwork, an interview, and a background check. After all of that, the police chief still has the discretion to deny the license. After obtaining a license, the purchaser must present the license at the gun store and pass _additional background checks.​
> 
> In the list of states with strict gun control, only Maryland stands out as having one of the cities on the list of top 6 most violent.
> 
> I don't think you can really say that strict gun control laws in the US leads to more more violence going by the statistics.  However, it's hard to really say how much gun control affects violent crime in and of itself because there are many other factors at play.
Click to expand...

Slippery slope fallacies, confirmation bias fallacies, red herring fallacies, false comparison fallacies – all manner of bad-faith sophistry has been employed by conservatives to avoid constructive debate concerning firearms, in conjunction with lies and demagoguery.

And this dishonesty from the right is intended to conceal the fact that no one seeks to ‘ban’ guns, or make guns ‘illegal,’ or otherwise ‘confiscate’ guns.

The ‘gun grabber’ is a myth, an inane contrivance of the right used to keep the wedge issue of ‘guns’ alive and divide the American people for some perceived partisan gain.


----------



## skye

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 477870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother.  It never fails.  Eventually someone has to pull the fallacious Hitler card.  Reason No. (lost count here) for why we can have a rational discussion on guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hitler gun control lie
> 
> 
> Gun rights activists who cite the dictator as a reason against gun control have their history dangerously wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com
Click to expand...



Hitler is not alone in this.

some other "cards" here too.


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 477870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother.  It never fails.  Eventually someone has to pull the fallacious Hitler card.  Reason No. (lost count here) for why we can have a rational discussion on guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hitler gun control lie
> 
> 
> Gun rights activists who cite the dictator as a reason against gun control have their history dangerously wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler is not alone in this.
> 
> some other "cards" here too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 477874
Click to expand...


That one's been posted as well.

Care to take a guess on how accurate that one is?
​_...You are probably noticing a common theme here. Pol Pot is the next figure cited, not because he introduced gun control but because he committed genocide. After much research I haven’t been able to find any evidence that the Khmer Rouge introduced any form of gun control or that it aided their rise to power._​


----------



## skye

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 477870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother.  It never fails.  Eventually someone has to pull the fallacious Hitler card.  Reason No. (lost count here) for why we can have a rational discussion on guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hitler gun control lie
> 
> 
> Gun rights activists who cite the dictator as a reason against gun control have their history dangerously wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler is not alone in this.
> 
> some other "cards" here too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 477874
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That one's been posted as well.
> 
> Care to take a guess on how accurate that one is?
> ​_...You are probably noticing a common theme here. Pol Pot is the next figure cited, not because he introduced gun control but because he committed genocide. After much research I haven’t been able to find any evidence that the Khmer Rouge introduced any form of gun control or that it aided their rise to power._​
Click to expand...


They are all thugs. The first thing these tyrants do is to get the population rid of guns.

You will never convince us differently.


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 477870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother.  It never fails.  Eventually someone has to pull the fallacious Hitler card.  Reason No. (lost count here) for why we can have a rational discussion on guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hitler gun control lie
> 
> 
> Gun rights activists who cite the dictator as a reason against gun control have their history dangerously wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler is not alone in this.
> 
> some other "cards" here too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 477874
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That one's been posted as well.
> 
> Care to take a guess on how accurate that one is?
> ​_...You are probably noticing a common theme here. Pol Pot is the next figure cited, not because he introduced gun control but because he committed genocide. After much research I haven’t been able to find any evidence that the Khmer Rouge introduced any form of gun control or that it aided their rise to power._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are all thugs. The first thing these tyrants do is to get the population rid of guns.
> 
> You will never convince us differently.
Click to expand...


 Except, of course, they didn't get the population rid of guns.  Of course we won't convince you differently.  After all, if an anonymous meme says so it's gotta be true!  Sheesh Skye.


----------



## skye

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 477870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother.  It never fails.  Eventually someone has to pull the fallacious Hitler card.  Reason No. (lost count here) for why we can have a rational discussion on guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hitler gun control lie
> 
> 
> Gun rights activists who cite the dictator as a reason against gun control have their history dangerously wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler is not alone in this.
> 
> some other "cards" here too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 477874
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That one's been posted as well.
> 
> Care to take a guess on how accurate that one is?
> ​_...You are probably noticing a common theme here. Pol Pot is the next figure cited, not because he introduced gun control but because he committed genocide. After much research I haven’t been able to find any evidence that the Khmer Rouge introduced any form of gun control or that it aided their rise to power._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are all thugs. The first thing these tyrants do is to get the population rid of guns.
> 
> You will never convince us differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except, of course, they didn't get the population rid of guns.  Of course we won't convince you differently.  After all, if an anonymous meme says so it's gotta be true!  Sheesh Skye.
Click to expand...


You have yours and I have mine.

Opinions.

That will never change.


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 477870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother.  It never fails.  Eventually someone has to pull the fallacious Hitler card.  Reason No. (lost count here) for why we can have a rational discussion on guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hitler gun control lie
> 
> 
> Gun rights activists who cite the dictator as a reason against gun control have their history dangerously wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler is not alone in this.
> 
> some other "cards" here too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 477874
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That one's been posted as well.
> 
> Care to take a guess on how accurate that one is?
> ​_...You are probably noticing a common theme here. Pol Pot is the next figure cited, not because he introduced gun control but because he committed genocide. After much research I haven’t been able to find any evidence that the Khmer Rouge introduced any form of gun control or that it aided their rise to power._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are all thugs. The first thing these tyrants do is to get the population rid of guns.
> 
> You will never convince us differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except, of course, they didn't get the population rid of guns.  Of course we won't convince you differently.  After all, if an anonymous meme says so it's gotta be true!  Sheesh Skye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have yours and I have mine.
> 
> Opinions.
> 
> That will never change.
Click to expand...


There is that


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 477870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother.  It never fails.  Eventually someone has to pull the fallacious Hitler card.  Reason No. (lost count here) for why we can have a rational discussion on guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hitler gun control lie
> 
> 
> Gun rights activists who cite the dictator as a reason against gun control have their history dangerously wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler is not alone in this.
> 
> some other "cards" here too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 477874
Click to expand...

This is a lie.









						PolitiFact - No, gun control regulation in Nazi Germany did not help advance the Holocaust
					

On March 13, 2018, gun control activists laid 7,000 pairs of shoes on the lawn outside the Capitol in D.C. to represent




					www.politifact.com


----------



## BluesLegend

miketx said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking: Criminals point and laugh at Bidens EO's
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be a criminal who won't give a shit.
Click to expand...


Idiot Joe Biden can piss off I ignore morons like him. Harris is about as dumb as a post also.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Coyote said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how brilliant.  Another NRA brainwashed Moran with a retarded meme that implies the only possible gun control is a total confiscation of guns and that somehow that is what anyone who imposed the least possible restriction wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the irony.  I'm sorry to break it to you, but "Gun control" does not work, criminals will still have guns, so you're only making it harder for LAW-ABIDING people to defend themselves.  In the US, it has the reverse effect, it shifts the balance of power to criminals and the government, rather than the people. That's why cities with the most gun control are usually cities with the highest crime, and vice versa.  Is that what you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...a lot of countries with good common sense regulations on guns seem to have far fewer problems with gun violence, mass shootings, and in intentional homicide.  Hmmm....maybe they're on to something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, people dominated by their government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an interesting point, because I think it illustrates a big difference between left and right.  The government is the expression of the people's will vs. the government is the enemy of the people.
> 
> When you look at any number of countries with reasonable gun control - such as Norway or Sweden or Canada, they are by and large, good places to live with a high degree of personal freedom, not overly violent, solid rights for women, not an over abundance of crime...so are they "dominated" by their government or is their government an expression of what the people want?
Click to expand...


Go live there, and find out.


----------



## EMH

What is next

SS style "papers" on a flu fraud

OOPS, they're already proposing that....


A Reichstag fire to start a US war with Iran...


----------



## Coyote

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how brilliant.  Another NRA brainwashed Moran with a retarded meme that implies the only possible gun control is a total confiscation of guns and that somehow that is what anyone who imposed the least possible restriction wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the irony.  I'm sorry to break it to you, but "Gun control" does not work, criminals will still have guns, so you're only making it harder for LAW-ABIDING people to defend themselves.  In the US, it has the reverse effect, it shifts the balance of power to criminals and the government, rather than the people. That's why cities with the most gun control are usually cities with the highest crime, and vice versa.  Is that what you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...a lot of countries with good common sense regulations on guns seem to have far fewer problems with gun violence, mass shootings, and in intentional homicide.  Hmmm....maybe they're on to something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, people dominated by their government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an interesting point, because I think it illustrates a big difference between left and right.  The government is the expression of the people's will vs. the government is the enemy of the people.
> 
> When you look at any number of countries with reasonable gun control - such as Norway or Sweden or Canada, they are by and large, good places to live with a high degree of personal freedom, not overly violent, solid rights for women, not an over abundance of crime...so are they "dominated" by their government or is their government an expression of what the people want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go live there, and find out.
Click to expand...


Why?  I'm not the one making claims about being dominated by government.  Nice dodge.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

His orders were essentially a big nothing burger which is what I expected they would be.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Coyote said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how brilliant.  Another NRA brainwashed Moran with a retarded meme that implies the only possible gun control is a total confiscation of guns and that somehow that is what anyone who imposed the least possible restriction wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the irony.  I'm sorry to break it to you, but "Gun control" does not work, criminals will still have guns, so you're only making it harder for LAW-ABIDING people to defend themselves.  In the US, it has the reverse effect, it shifts the balance of power to criminals and the government, rather than the people. That's why cities with the most gun control are usually cities with the highest crime, and vice versa.  Is that what you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...a lot of countries with good common sense regulations on guns seem to have far fewer problems with gun violence, mass shootings, and in intentional homicide.  Hmmm....maybe they're on to something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You completely ignored my point that IN THE US gun control doesn't work and usually has the reverse effect.  Criminals already have guns, and they'll still get guns even if we add more laws to the already existing thousands of laws on the books.
> 
> Do you believe that criminals obey the law? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ignore your point, I don't agree with it.  You define gun control as an attempt to remove all guns from the people.  That is not going to happen, nor is it what most people are wanting.
> 
> By definition criminals do not obey the law.
> 
> Are you suggesting we should have NO laws?
Click to expand...


Laws prevent nothing.  Laws serve only to present opportunities to apply punishment for breaking them.

When a society does not take advantage of those opportunities, you get what we now have.


----------



## Coyote

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> His orders were essentially a big nothing burger which is what I expected they would be.



The reality is there is very little a president can (legally) do in this regard.  It's up to Congress.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Coyote said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how brilliant.  Another NRA brainwashed Moran with a retarded meme that implies the only possible gun control is a total confiscation of guns and that somehow that is what anyone who imposed the least possible restriction wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the irony.  I'm sorry to break it to you, but "Gun control" does not work, criminals will still have guns, so you're only making it harder for LAW-ABIDING people to defend themselves.  In the US, it has the reverse effect, it shifts the balance of power to criminals and the government, rather than the people. That's why cities with the most gun control are usually cities with the highest crime, and vice versa.  Is that what you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...a lot of countries with good common sense regulations on guns seem to have far fewer problems with gun violence, mass shootings, and in intentional homicide.  Hmmm....maybe they're on to something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, people dominated by their government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an interesting point, because I think it illustrates a big difference between left and right.  The government is the expression of the people's will vs. the government is the enemy of the people.
> 
> When you look at any number of countries with reasonable gun control - such as Norway or Sweden or Canada, they are by and large, good places to live with a high degree of personal freedom, not overly violent, solid rights for women, not an over abundance of crime...so are they "dominated" by their government or is their government an expression of what the people want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go live there, and find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  I'm not the one making claims about being dominated by government.  Nice dodge.
Click to expand...


No dodge.  They are, and you may soon be by your own actions.


----------



## Coyote

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how brilliant.  Another NRA brainwashed Moran with a retarded meme that implies the only possible gun control is a total confiscation of guns and that somehow that is what anyone who imposed the least possible restriction wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the irony.  I'm sorry to break it to you, but "Gun control" does not work, criminals will still have guns, so you're only making it harder for LAW-ABIDING people to defend themselves.  In the US, it has the reverse effect, it shifts the balance of power to criminals and the government, rather than the people. That's why cities with the most gun control are usually cities with the highest crime, and vice versa.  Is that what you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...a lot of countries with good common sense regulations on guns seem to have far fewer problems with gun violence, mass shootings, and in intentional homicide.  Hmmm....maybe they're on to something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You completely ignored my point that IN THE US gun control doesn't work and usually has the reverse effect.  Criminals already have guns, and they'll still get guns even if we add more laws to the already existing thousands of laws on the books.
> 
> Do you believe that criminals obey the law? Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ignore your point, I don't agree with it.  You define gun control as an attempt to remove all guns from the people.  That is not going to happen, nor is it what most people are wanting.
> 
> By definition criminals do not obey the law.
> 
> Are you suggesting we should have NO laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laws prevent nothing.  Laws serve only to present opportunities to apply punishment for breaking them.
> 
> When a society does not take advantage of those opportunities, you get what we now have.
Click to expand...


I would disagree.  The threat of punishment - whether it's humiliation or forfeit - inhibits most people from committing a crime.  Also, for many, it is a moral issue.  Some people in some instances make a calculated risk that they won't get caught or the cost of a parking ticket is worth the convenience of parking there and do it.  Other people don't care about whether something is legal or not or are desperate.


----------



## Coyote

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how brilliant.  Another NRA brainwashed Moran with a retarded meme that implies the only possible gun control is a total confiscation of guns and that somehow that is what anyone who imposed the least possible restriction wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the irony.  I'm sorry to break it to you, but "Gun control" does not work, criminals will still have guns, so you're only making it harder for LAW-ABIDING people to defend themselves.  In the US, it has the reverse effect, it shifts the balance of power to criminals and the government, rather than the people. That's why cities with the most gun control are usually cities with the highest crime, and vice versa.  Is that what you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...a lot of countries with good common sense regulations on guns seem to have far fewer problems with gun violence, mass shootings, and in intentional homicide.  Hmmm....maybe they're on to something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, people dominated by their government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an interesting point, because I think it illustrates a big difference between left and right.  The government is the expression of the people's will vs. the government is the enemy of the people.
> 
> When you look at any number of countries with reasonable gun control - such as Norway or Sweden or Canada, they are by and large, good places to live with a high degree of personal freedom, not overly violent, solid rights for women, not an over abundance of crime...so are they "dominated" by their government or is their government an expression of what the people want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go live there, and find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  I'm not the one making claims about being dominated by government.  Nice dodge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No dodge.  They are, and you may soon be by your own actions.
Click to expand...


Yet you can't say how they are "dominated" by the government and can only make vague threats?


----------



## justinacolmena

Blues Man said:


> Red Flag laws are one of the worst violations of a person's rights to have ever been proposed.


Our flag is red, white, and blue. Our right to bear arms is unalienable and shall not be infringed. Fucking hookers been raped enough times they don't understand themselves when no means no.


BasicHumanUnit said:


> *Not ONE conservative ever lifted a finger against* // The Patriot Act // Obama Care // Warrantless Searches // Civil Forfeiture // No Knock Raids


So when are all these Commissioned and Non-Commissioned military officers going to stay off PRIVATE property and respect our gun rights? There's a Second Amendment, but they don't stop at violating that, do they. There's a Third and a Fourth going the way of all flesh, too.


basquebromance said:


> gun violence is an epidemic in America.
> 
> let me say that again: gun violence is an epidemic in America. IT'S AN INTERNATIONAL EMBARASSMENT!


It's a fucking international embarrassment when a man can't stand up on own two feet and hold his own firearms in his own hands with the full legal protection and authority of his country.


Coyote said:


> No. I find your used tampons revolting to contemplate.


Damn hookers were dumping that sort of trash in my neighborhood and on my property. I saw something on the ground and I wondered what the other neighbor's male pit bull was drooling over.


Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> one of the huge gun free zones, that being an Army post


No army can win a war or even fight its way out of a paper bag with that mentality of stifling government bureaucracy and paperpushing by commissioned and non-commissioned officers and private classes of various rank.


Coyote said:


> Authoritarians who prevent transgender teens from getting hormone therapy? Authoritarians who interfere in private decisions between a woman and her doctor?


Nobody's getting legitimate hormone therapy for anything. The teens who aren't allergic to peanuts are doing anabolic steroids in their local high school locker room, and the the moms-in-tennis-shoes are having regular abortions at the local abortion-clinic-cum-mental-hospital.


----------



## Coyote

justinacolmena said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red Flag laws are one of the worst violations of a person's rights to have ever been proposed.
> 
> 
> 
> Our flag is red, white, and blue. Our right to bear arms is unalienable and shall not be infringed. Fucking hookers been raped enough times they don't understand themselves when no means no.
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not ONE conservative ever lifted a finger against* // The Patriot Act // Obama Care // Warrantless Searches // Civil Forfeiture // No Knock Raids
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when are all these Commissioned and Non-Commissioned military officers going to stay off PRIVATE property and respect our gun rights? There's a Second Amendment, but they don't stop at violating that, do they. There's a Third and a Fourth going the way of all flesh, too.
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> gun violence is an epidemic in America.
> 
> let me say that again: gun violence is an epidemic in America. IT'S AN INTERNATIONAL EMBARASSMENT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a fucking international embarrassment when a man can't stand up on own two feet and hold his own firearms in his own hands with the full legal protection and authority of his country.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I find your used tampons revolting to contemplate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn hookers were dumping that sort of trash in my neighborhood and on my property. I saw something on the ground and I wondered what the other neighbor's male pit bull was drooling over.
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> one of the huge gun free zones, that being an Army post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No army can win a war or even fight its way out of a paper bag with that mentality of stifling government bureaucracy and paperpushing by commissioned and non-commissioned officers and private classes of various rank.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Authoritarians who prevent transgender teens from getting hormone therapy? Authoritarians who interfere in private decisions between a woman and her doctor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody's getting legitimate hormone therapy for anything. The teens who aren't allergic to peanuts are doing anabolic steroids in their local high school locker room, and the the moms-in-tennis-shoes are having regular abortions at the local abortion-clinic-cum-mental-hospital.
Click to expand...


This is a weird post...just saying.  Not sure what you are talking about.


----------



## justinacolmena

Coyote said:


> This is a weird post...just saying. Not sure what you are talking about.


Don't play so stupid on our gun rights then.


----------



## cnm

Flash said:


> This quote shows what a fucking idiot he is. He doesn't even know that the Constitution says that the right to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.


Yet it is infringed every day. Funny that. Even Scalia said constitutional rights are not absolute.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Coyote said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how brilliant.  Another NRA brainwashed Moran with a retarded meme that implies the only possible gun control is a total confiscation of guns and that somehow that is what anyone who imposed the least possible restriction wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the irony.  I'm sorry to break it to you, but "Gun control" does not work, criminals will still have guns, so you're only making it harder for LAW-ABIDING people to defend themselves.  In the US, it has the reverse effect, it shifts the balance of power to criminals and the government, rather than the people. That's why cities with the most gun control are usually cities with the highest crime, and vice versa.  Is that what you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny...a lot of countries with good common sense regulations on guns seem to have far fewer problems with gun violence, mass shootings, and in intentional homicide.  Hmmm....maybe they're on to something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, people dominated by their government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an interesting point, because I think it illustrates a big difference between left and right.  The government is the expression of the people's will vs. the government is the enemy of the people.
> 
> When you look at any number of countries with reasonable gun control - such as Norway or Sweden or Canada, they are by and large, good places to live with a high degree of personal freedom, not overly violent, solid rights for women, not an over abundance of crime...so are they "dominated" by their government or is their government an expression of what the people want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go live there, and find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  I'm not the one making claims about being dominated by government.  Nice dodge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No dodge.  They are, and you may soon be by your own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you can't say how they are "dominated" by the government and can only make vague threats?
Click to expand...


Jeez ...

I've made no threats.


----------



## cnm

Coyote said:


> Funny...a lot of countries with good common sense regulations on guns seem to have far fewer problems with gun violence, mass shootings, and in intentional homicide. Hmmm....maybe they're on to something.


You forget the US is exceptional...

'No Way To Prevent This,' Says Only Nation Where This ...


----------



## justinacolmena

cnm said:


> Yet it is infringed every day. Funny that. Even Scalia said constitutional rights are not absolute.


People are lying in court. Because prison is absolute. The death penalty is absolute. But for some funny odd reason gun rights aren't? Who do these Communist Party associate justices think they're fooling wjth all that bullshit in a court of law?


----------



## cnm

buttercup said:


> You completely ignored my point that IN THE US gun control doesn't work and usually has the reverse effect.  Criminals already have guns, and they'll still get guns even if we add more laws to the already existing thousands of laws on the books.
> 
> Do you believe that criminals obey the law? Yes or no?


Gun control in the US won't work state by state, it needs to be a national policy to be effective. It's pointless controlling firearms in one state when the state next door is awash with them.


----------



## cnm

justinacolmena said:


> People are lying in court. Because prison is absolute. The death penalty is absolute. But for some funny odd reason gun rights aren't? Who do these Communist Party associate justices think they're fooling wjth all that bullshit in a court of law?


You're confusing me as much as you're confusing Coyote. Drunk? I mean, was Scalia a communist associate justice?


----------



## justinacolmena

cnm said:


> You're confusing me as much as you're confusing Coyote. Drunk? I mean, was Scalia a communist associate justice?


All nine of them were. Or eight. Because there's a capo, capo dei tutti capi, the Chief Justice, the mafia boss in charge of all those associates who repealed the Constitution and revoked our gun rights in a court of law that enforces mob rule instead of U.S. law, even to this day.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

cnm said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> You completely ignored my point that IN THE US gun control doesn't work and usually has the reverse effect.  Criminals already have guns, and they'll still get guns even if we add more laws to the already existing thousands of laws on the books.
> 
> Do you believe that criminals obey the law? Yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Gun control in the US won't work state by state, it needs to be a national policy to be effective. It's pointless controlling firearms in one state when the state next door is awash with them.
Click to expand...


The federal government has no such authority.


----------



## Quasar44

Those executive orders seen pretty minor ??


----------



## Quasar44

I don’t see these as much of any threat
He did not try to get rid of Assault style riffles


----------



## justinacolmena

Billy_Kinetta said:


> The federal government has no such authority.


There's a pair of handcuffs and a federal penitentiary.


Quasar44 said:


> Those executive orders seen pretty minor ??


And you can go to prison on an executive order without even violating the law.

That's an unelected dictatorship with all those *Richtlinien* straight from the White House after a military coup and a hostile German takeover of the mainstream media (Reuters, AP, etc.) not to mention the counting at every local voting district and ballot box.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

justinacolmena said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> The federal government has no such authority.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a pair of handcuffs and a federal penitentiary.
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those executive orders seen pretty minor ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you can go to prison on an executive order without even violating the law.
> 
> That's an unelected dictatorship with all those *Richtlinien* straight from the White House after a military coup and a hostile German takeover of the mainstream media (Reuters, AP, etc.) not to mention the counting at every local voting district and ballot box.
Click to expand...


"Political power grows out of the barrel of a gun."
- Mao Zedong, whose image decorated the Obama's White House Christmas tree


----------



## justinacolmena

Billy_Kinetta said:


> "Political power grows out of the barrel of a gun."
> - Mao Zedong, who decorated the Obama's White House Christmas tree


No. It only takes one man to make one decision to pull that trigger there. There's no discussion and opinion-seeking at that point.


----------



## westwall

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> about to add gun laws 20,201, 20,202,and 20,203
> 
> Biden, Harris, AG Garland deliver remarks on gun violence prevention (yahoo.com)
> 
> 
> This may end all gun violence forever.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lie.
> 
> No one said anything about such measures ‘ending gun violence.’
Click to expand...






Then why do them?


----------



## Blues Man

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a travesty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is reality
Click to expand...

Red flag laws are the travesty.

No due process, no probable cause/.


----------



## Blues Man

Coyote said:


> The real lunacy is the pro-gun lobby fighting every single offing attempt at imposing even the most common since and innocuous attempts at reform.
> 
> The only "solutions" they propose are:
> 1. More guns, no limits
> 2. Harsher penalties on gun crimes
> 3. BUT -more leniency in allowing shooters to claim self defense
> 
> When we as a country lead the world in incarcerated Americans, it's clear that harsh penalties aren't an effective measure alone...and we in the top echelon for gun related fatalities...then the current system is not working.  The definition of lunacy is to keep on proposing more of the same.
> 
> But hey - if anyone dares oppose the gun lobby and proposes we adopt some reasonable restrictions, they are accused of being anti-gun, of "gonna confiscate all muh guns!" etc.  There is plenty of room between the extremes of what we have now and what the pro gun lobby claims will happen.  But we are not allowed to go there.
> 
> Ironically, the many same people people opposing any sort of regulation are the ones who have no problem interfering in decisions between a woman and her doctor, or in medical decisions between parents, children and doctors.


Why don't you tell me which of our federal gun laws are not common sense.

Is it the law barring convicted felons from owning firearms, the adjudicated mentally ill or people with protection orders against them?

We do not need more laws all we need to do is enforce the laws we have.


----------



## Blues Man

OldLady said:


> Meanwhile, late this afternoon, another mass shooting, in Bryan Texas.  1 dead, 4 wounded.  Guy opened fire at work.  Just another good guy with a gun, until he wasn't a good guy anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police identify person killed in Bryan shooting, give update on injured victims
> 
> 
> One person was killed and five people were wounded Thursday in a shooting at a cabinet-making business in Bryan, Texas, police said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.click2houston.com



So then you must think everyone is just a criminal in waiting.

So why don't we deny you some of your rights before you commit a crime?


----------



## beautress

Coyote said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> about to add gun laws 20,201, 20,202,and 20,203
> 
> Biden, Harris, AG Garland deliver remarks on gun violence prevention (yahoo.com)
> 
> 
> This may end all gun violence forever.
> 
> 
> 
> *That puts guns in the hands of commie KGB-like security only and abolishes the right of the people to carry a gun under the Constitutional Amendment II.*
> 
> SO DEMOCRATS CAN KILL PEOPLE AND REPUBLICANS CANNOT PROTECT THEMSELVES. GOT IT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please.  The is exactly the kind of crap I'm talking about that.
> 
> Suggestion:  _How about having background checks when purchasing a gun?_
> Response: *That puts guns in the hands of commie KGB-like security only and abolishes the right of the people to carry a gun under the Constitutional Amendment II!!!!*
> 
> That's why we can't have a reasonable discussion on guns in this country.
Click to expand...

You forget. Once your Hate-Constitution Democrats in charge like AOC who said she wants to do her thing (spend endless amounts of taxpayers' money harvesting plenty for herself) without ANY interference (negotiating with Republicans and anyone else). 

When socialists have this kind of power, in full puerile huff they will lie they will dismiss constitutional authority as irrelevant, and they will railroad their pet projects and the trillion a week shit in expenses will enslave and starve anyone AOC considers the little people deserve it so she can power play fear into everybody else.


----------



## Ringel05

This is probably one of the most amusing threads I've read through, well partially read through, one page starts looking like the next........  It's funny watching people get upset over absolutely nothing........  Despite what they're being called by nearly everyone they were 6 Executive Actions not 6 Executive Orders...........  There's a huge legal difference........  They mean nothing, nada, zip......


----------



## tyroneweaver

easyt65 said:


> 'We should ban assault weapons'.
> 'No one needs / should have a weapon of war'.
> 
> Joe is spewing the same old, tired BS.  There is no such thing as an 'assault weapon'.  EVERY gun could be used to 'assault' someone or used in a 'war'.
> 
> 
> Biden defends the govt giving protection to Big Tech that is now engaging in censoring, silencing, and banning Conservatives on social media  - an assault on the 1st Amendment - but Joe Biden just declared he wants to remove the govt protection from gun manufacturers so they can be sued if a criminal or nut-ball uses a gun to commit a crime / murder.
> 
> 
> In the crimes / mass shootings Biden mentioned, the RED FLAG law was followed - the FBI was notified yet they did nothing and the shootings occurred, much like how the FBI knew the 6 Jan Capitol violence was coming yet did nothing.
> 
> 
> Biden is mentally damaged, he tried to recognize guests attending the announcement - he pointed to someone in the crowd and said, _'I want to acknowledge some very important people, like THIS GUY and Dr.Jill Biden'.  _
> 
> He also called the_ 'ATF' _the_ 'ATE'._


tell us why assault weapons need to be banned. What pct do they play in the scheme of things.
I own a Colt AR15, So what
Notice that biden didn't touch  semi hand guns
Probably didn't want his son to go to jail.
and wouldn't be able to inherit that 13 million off shore   taxable SS money


----------



## Rambunctious

Its as if the dems are purposely running their car into a brick wall...they know they will lose power in 22 so they are cramming every nut job dream they ever had through....only to watch the next Trump cancel it all...if it won't pass by a vote of the house or senate they go EO....EO's are worthless if you lose power....


----------



## easyt65

Rambunctious said:


> Its as if the dems are purposely running their car into a brick wall...they know they will lose power in 22 so they are cramming every nut job dream they ever had through....only to watch the next Trump cancel it all...if it won't pass by a vote of the house or senate they go EO....EO's are worthless if you lose power....



_'RAM AS MUCH THROUGH AS WE CAN WHILE WE HAVE POWER - REPUBLICANS WILL NEVER BE ABLE TO UNDO THE DAMAGE & ELIMINATE EVYTHING WE PUSH INTO LAW.' _


----------



## danielpalos

WillHaftawaite said:


> about to add gun laws 20,201, 20,202,and 20,203
> 
> Biden, Harris, AG Garland deliver remarks on gun violence prevention (yahoo.com)
> 
> 
> This may end all gun violence forever.


This is the common law for the common defense:

_The defense and protection of the state and of the United States is an obligation of all persons within the state. The legislature shall provide for the discharge of this obligation and for the maintenance and regulation of an organized militia._

Insist our legislators do their Job and organize more militia until have no more security problems in our free States!


----------



## justinacolmena

JGalt said:


> Biden is an idiot.


No shit.


----------



## Esdraelon

JGalt said:


> In less than a minute, the Idiot in Chief  said "bureau of aquahol" and called it the "AFT" two times.
> 
> Why is this fucking moron even in office?


To provide cover for the Tan Messiah's 3rd term AND to spit in the faces of all those who don't support the Marxists in their march for domination.  His HO better watch her back.  Once slow Joe has his stroke or accident and she is elevated to the big chair, the one named as her VP may decide that if a FF worked once, why not twice?


----------



## justinacolmena

JGalt said:


> In less than a minute, the Idiot in Chief said "bureau of aquahol" and called it the "AFT" two times.


That was once part of the Treasury Department, but now it seems to have moved directly to the D.O.J. for the speedy prosecution of heavy-breathing firearms charges against law-abiding gun owners.





						Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives |
					






					www.atf.gov
				



Hut, two, three, four! Guns are banned and it's women's history month, and there's an appointment at the abortion clinic.


----------



## Esdraelon

BasicHumanUnit said:


> So spare us the Internet Tuff Guy Bullshit.


Do you often indulge in mind reading of tens of millions of other people or do you only do so in special situations?  Any, who refuse to stand up will receive the end they deserve.  They'll be slaves and their children and grandchildren will spit on their graves.  Secession is the most likely outcome and if the Feds actually try sending in the military then our military will finally have a choice to make.  I have no doubt what the Pentagon types will choose because they're mostly political animals but the enlisted and NCOs will not be of one mind and it may well fracture these forces.
The bottom line is that each person will have a choice to make.  You get to make your own but no one is wise enough to deliver a blanket judgment on nearly 100 million other people.  That number of people could grind to a stop the plans of these fecking Marxists by simply refusing to comply.  What will they do?  Build concentration camps?  Execute large numbers of dissidents?  Any overt action like that will cause a larger rebellion.  Every time they shoot, the revolution will grow.
You think too little of the courage of Americans.  You also seem to discount the absolute hard-head nature of our people.  Hell, we kill each other on weekends, FOR FUN.  Creating an insurgency against DC is the last thing any American should want.  That leads us to the question - QUI BONO?


----------



## JGalt

justinacolmena said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> No shit.
Click to expand...


Just call me "Major Obvious." 

I just got promoted from Captain.


----------



## Moonglow

WillHaftawaite said:


> about to add gun laws 20,201, 20,202,and 20,203
> 
> Biden, Harris, AG Garland deliver remarks on gun violence prevention (yahoo.com)
> 
> 
> This may end all gun violence forever.


Doesn't it always?


----------



## beautress

Ringel05 said:


> This is probably one of the most amusing threads I've read through, well partially read through, one page starts looking like the next........  It's funny watching people get upset over absolutely nothing........  Despite what they're being called by nearly everyone they were 6 Executive Actions not 6 Executive Orders...........  There's a huge legal difference........  They mean nothing, nada, zip......


I watched the viewpoint of some people on a left leaning tv infotainment/political site today's and a woman was saying it didn't matter if people are upset about it because it was an incremental win. That's how Socialists bring victim societies to become a customer to Marxism through a propaganda mechanism called "the Alinski method" that was long ago Hillary Clinton's thesis. The ultimate end of the Alinski method is an atheistic communism which does not bother many atheists who cannot accept Christianity or the concept of God. The only way new communists can feel good about themselves is to "turn off the noise" which ultimately results in mass murdering those who cling to the old ways, and while showing the world one face, and while other countries were turning into the war from Dec 8,1941, until 1945' China's leader Mao Tse-tung had made 100,000,000 (one hundred million) Chinese citizens, and Stalin's murders were less pronounced due to secrecy' are sentiments that start at 20,000,000 all the way up to 100,000,000, same as Communist China. The trouble with secrecy in governing large areas with hundreds of million people is that while nobody is looking evil is taking money then the lives of sometimes half the population.  Eight years later our Weekly Readers were telling of starvation stories and standing in line at Moscow for oranges because nobody would sell to a country that didn't pay their sources for food and the people had no incentives to go to work since everyone could get goods without paying any money for it. I'm not sure all that was explained' and the Russians still weren't telling and Pravda didn't tell either as good little apparatchiks just clam up when so much secrecy abounds.

If the Democrats work to make Bernie the Communist happy, I worry about losing our freedoms to the Democrat propaganda machines and the lies they smarm the public with to make Hillary's Alinski worship the law of the land. I've heard Bill Clinton is worried about his wife's extremism. That's definitely hearsay, though. 

I hope there is more of a grassroot's awakening to the horrors of early initiation of Marxist's paradise taking root in America. Our intentionally directed children at schools that cooperated with teaching Marxism from kindergarten on will not know how bad it is until the government mows down both their parents with AK-47s, for speaking their horror of a government that breaks its promise that their utopia is better than freedom.

This "change" isn't going to end well.


----------



## beautress

JGalt said:


> In less than a minute, the Idiot in Chief  said "bureau of aquahol" and called it the "AFT" two times.
> 
> Why is this fucking moron even in office?


The Democrat deep state is led by Biden. One of the Alinski methods requires total chaos so that anything else seems better' but it is all a lie to put all power into only a few hands of oligarchs.


----------



## beautress

Staidhup said:


> I wasn’t aware that politicians have the constitutional authority to strip constitutional rights at will.


When the majority party destroys the voting polls they cheat themselves into control of every aspect of governing. They're almost there. Pelosi just got a sneaky little rule set that is a free fire zone at polls sans proof with a picture of the voter or driver's license so she can scare the hell out of noncitizens to vote for Democrats and the majority of everything man cancel those who are uncooperative and her minions can reinstate the death penalty for anyone they wish to permanently silence. If they don't, the next generation will have no compunctions about mass killings of people in any state with federalism accepted by that time. They maneuvered all pro Democrat generals who please the mobcrats into positions of total power to rewrite rules for America's soldiers. What a cozy deal for leftists.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

beautress said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> In less than a minute, the Idiot in Chief  said "bureau of aquahol" and called it the "AFT" two times.
> 
> Why is this fucking moron even in office?
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrat deep state is led by Biden. One of the Alinski methods requires total chaos so that anything else seems better' but it is all a lie to put all power into only a few hands of oligarchs.
Click to expand...


Biden couldn't lead a thirsty horse to cool water.

He isn't leading anything.   He is being TOLD what to do and what to say.


----------



## Ringel05

beautress said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably one of the most amusing threads I've read through, well partially read through, one page starts looking like the next........  It's funny watching people get upset over absolutely nothing........  Despite what they're being called by nearly everyone they were 6 Executive Actions not 6 Executive Orders...........  There's a huge legal difference........  They mean nothing, nada, zip......
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the viewpoint of some people on a left leaning tv infotainment/political site today's and a woman was saying it didn't matter if people are upset about it because it was an incremental win. That's how Socialists bring victim societies to become a customer to Marxism through a propaganda mechanism called "the Alinski method" that was long ago Hillary Clinton's thesis. The ultimate end of the Alinski method is an atheistic communism which does not bother many atheists who cannot accept Christianity or the concept of God. The only way new communists can feel good about themselves is to "turn off the noise" which ultimately results in mass murdering those who cling to the old ways, and while showing the world one face, and while other countries were turning into the war from Dec 8,1941, until 1945' China's leader Mao Tse-tung had made 100,000,000 (one hundred million) Chinese citizens, and Stalin's murders were less pronounced due to secrecy' are sentiments that start at 20,000,000 all the way up to 100,000,000, same as Communist China. The trouble with secrecy in governing large areas with hundreds of million people is that while nobody is looking evil is taking money then the lives of sometimes half the population.  Eight years later our Weekly Readers were telling of starvation stories and standing in line at Moscow for oranges because nobody would sell to a country that didn't pay their sources for food and the people had no incentives to go to work since everyone could get goods without paying any money for it. I'm not sure all that was explained' and the Russians still weren't telling and Pravda didn't tell either as good little apparatchiks just clam up when so much secrecy abounds.
> 
> If the Democrats work to make Bernie the Communist happy, I worry about losing our freedoms to the Democrat propaganda machines and the lies they smarm the public with to make Hillary's Alinski worship the law of the land. I've heard Bill Clinton is worried about his wife's extremism. That's definitely hearsay, though.
> 
> I hope there is more of a grassroot's awakening to the horrors of early initiation of Marxist's paradise taking root in America. Our intentionally directed children at schools that cooperated with teaching Marxism from kindergarten on will not know how bad it is until the government mows down both their parents with AK-47s, for speaking their horror of a government that breaks its promise that their utopia is better than freedom.
> 
> This "change" isn't going to end well.
Click to expand...

There is no incremental win here, it's political pandering, nothing more, nothing less.  But go ahead and make what you want out of it, that's what politics is all about and I'm frequently amused by it.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

ESDRAELON said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> So spare us the Internet Tuff Guy Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you often indulge in mind reading of tens of millions of other people or do you only do so in special situations?  Any, who refuse to stand up will receive the end they deserve.  They'll be slaves and their children and grandchildren will spit on their graves.  Secession is the most likely outcome and if the Feds actually try sending in the military then our military will finally have a choice to make.  I have no doubt what the Pentagon types will choose because they're mostly political animals but the enlisted and NCOs will not be of one mind and it may well fracture these forces.
> The bottom line is that each person will have a choice to make.  You get to make your own but no one is wise enough to deliver a blanket judgment on nearly 100 million other people.  That number of people could grind to a stop the plans of these fecking Marxists by simply refusing to comply.  What will they do?  Build concentration camps?  Execute large numbers of dissidents?  Any overt action like that will cause a larger rebellion.  Every time they shoot, the revolution will grow.
> You think too little of the courage of Americans.  You also seem to discount the absolute hard-head nature of our people.  Hell, we kill each other on weekends, FOR FUN.  Creating an insurgency against DC is the last thing any American should want.  That leads us to the question - QUI BONO?
Click to expand...


Right...because Americans *also didn't tolerate.......

Waco
Obamacare (illegal, unconstitutional)
Patriot Act
Patriot Act v2
Civil Forfeiture
Warrant less searches
Open Borders
Blatant Censorship on Social Media
Stolen Elections*
and 100 other breeches of their rights and nationality as a handful of bad players slowly enslave them


----------



## beagle9

easyt65 said:


> Biden's Announcement that he is going to impose his Anti-2nd Amendment to is on now....
> 
> 
> 'No Constitutional Right Is Guaranteed'
> - Biden is arguing that the Constitution and Constitutional Rights od law-abiding citizens can be infringed upon / stripped if politicians decide to impose their will upon Americans if they deem it to be necessary to 'protect' Americans.
> 
> Every example of gun violence Biden is giving involves criminals committing acts of violence / murder, and none of our existing laws would have prevented these crimes / murder. No laws or Un-Constitutional edict will prevent criminals from having guns and committing these same crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXECUTIVE GUN RESTRICTIONS
> LIVE NOW
> *WATCH NOW: President Biden bypassing Congress in first major gun control push since taking office*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden to target 'ghost guns,' stabilizing braces in new gun control actions
> 
> 
> President Biden will announce gun control measures on Thursday, which a White House official described as an initial set of actions aimed at addressing all forms of gun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


Well the military and many other officials have sworn to uphold the constitution, and if Biden and his merry band of crazies decide boldly to go against the constitution, and therefore go against the citizen's that the constitution was written for, then they need to come under citizen's arrest quickly, just like what the egyptian military did to Morsi and his band of crazies in Egypt.


----------



## Sunsettommy

OldLady said:


> Meanwhile, late this afternoon, another mass shooting, in Bryan Texas.  1 dead, 4 wounded.  Guy opened fire at work.  Just another good guy with a gun, until he wasn't a good guy anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police identify person killed in Bryan shooting, give update on injured victims
> 
> 
> One person was killed and five people were wounded Thursday in a shooting at a cabinet-making business in Bryan, Texas, police said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.click2houston.com



Aaaand what?


----------



## candycorn

If the right wing nutjobs are upset...he must be doing something right.


----------



## justinacolmena

BasicHumanUnit said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> In less than a minute, the Idiot in Chief  said "bureau of aquahol" and called it the "AFT" two times.
> 
> Why is this fucking moron even in office?
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrat deep state is led by Biden. One of the Alinski methods requires total chaos so that anything else seems better' but it is all a lie to put all power into only a few hands of oligarchs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden couldn't lead a thirsty horse to cool water.
> 
> He isn't leading anything.   He is being TOLD what to do and what to say.
Click to expand...

Is that the same BasicHumanUnit ?
Some of the posts sound like it's a generic account with multiple users who do not agree on all points.


----------



## Viktor

JGalt said:


> Biden is an idiot.
> 
> View attachment 477658


Biden is already facing lawsuits from 35 states. He'll get sued more over this gun crap.


----------



## San Souci

JGalt said:


> In less than a minute, the Idiot in Chief  said "bureau of aquahol" and called it the "AFT" two times.
> 
> Why is this fucking moron even in office?


Because Bezos says so. He BOUGHT it.


----------



## San Souci

justinacolmena said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> In less than a minute, the Idiot in Chief  said "bureau of aquahol" and called it the "AFT" two times.
> 
> Why is this fucking moron even in office?
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrat deep state is led by Biden. One of the Alinski methods requires total chaos so that anything else seems better' but it is all a lie to put all power into only a few hands of oligarchs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biden couldn't lead a thirsty horse to cool water.
> 
> He isn't leading anything.   He is being TOLD what to do and what to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the same BasicHumanUnit ?
> Some of the posts sound like it's a generic account with multiple users who do not agree on all points.
Click to expand...

Are we talking Shoe Accessories?


----------



## emilynghiem

WillHaftawaite said:


> about to add gun laws 20,201, 20,202,and 20,203
> 
> Biden, Harris, AG Garland deliver remarks on gun violence prevention (yahoo.com)
> 
> 
> This may end all gun violence forever.


Is he TRYING to troll Conservative Constitutionists into a political confrontation over firearms?

Is he LOOKING to launch lawsuits?
Or a whole impeachment process based on arguments the Democrats don't believe in enforcing Constitutional laws consistently. But by their political religion, they only believe in using govt authority to establish their beliefs about justice at the expense of due process and equal protections of others' rights and beliefs. 

Is he trying to incite challenges to this to see which party's interpretation of law is going to prevail? Is this the Democratic Party way of establishing interpretation of law? By pushing as far as possible to violate the conservative interpretation, and then waiting for correction to determine where the two sides will end up settling???


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

emilynghiem said:


> Is he TRYING to troll Conservative Constitutionists into a political confrontation over firearms?
> 
> Is he LOOKING to launch lawsuits?
> Or a whole impeachment process based on arguments the Democrats don't believe in enforcing Constitutional laws consistently. But by their political religion, they only believe in using govt authority to establish their beliefs about justice at the expense of due process and equal protections of others' rights and beliefs.
> 
> Is he trying to incite challenges to this to see which party's interpretation of law is going to prevail? Is this the Democratic Party way of establishing interpretation of law? By pushing as far as possible to violate the conservative interpretation, and then waiting for correction to determine where the two sides will end up settling???


No, none of these ridiculous lies.

President Biden is making a good faith effort to address the issue of gun violence, however misguided.

And none of the President’s proposed rule changes violate the Second Amendment, they are perfectly appropriate and lawful.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## beagle9

task0778 said:


> It's all political bullshit.  I think this is just a deflection away from the crisis on the border.


Exactly right..   Everytime they have a far greater crisis going on, they come to the microphone with a new highly controversial bunch of bullcrap in order to deflect attention away from the screw ups they already have had or hap-hazzardly have put into the works. Look at the New York gov. for example, and how they are attempting to cover up his bullcrap by pumping up these stories of sexual harassment, and doing so in a far greater passion, and way above the Gov. alledgedly killing nursing home patients with his orders during Covid. They undoubtedly realized that the heat was far to hot, so it's under the bus that the gov. goes, yet with something that he can walk away with in the end.


----------



## beagle9

Blues Man said:


> Red Flag laws are one of the worst violations of a person's rights to have ever been proposed.


Red flag laws is an affront to law and order in this country. Otherwise it is to suggest that the law has lost control of the streets, and is no longer effective at doing it's job. So now the government is having to use tactics and strategies to go around law and order, otherwise being the same law and order that has been set up by these same politicians to fail...So in the covering it all up, it has to think of nefarious ways to go after more power (taking advantage of what they have caused on purpose), as if no one see's what is going on. The emperor has no clothes.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Scapegoat Red Herring To Get Away Depravity "

* Nothing Correct About Stupidity **


candycorn said:


> If the right wing nutjobs are upset...he must be doing something right.


The bid-in is an arrogant idiot .


----------



## Blues Man

beagle9 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red Flag laws are one of the worst violations of a person's rights to have ever been proposed.
> 
> 
> 
> Red flag laws is an affront to law and order in this country. Otherwise it is to suggest that the law has lost control of the streets, and is no longer effective at doing it's job. So now the government is having to use tactics and strategies to go around law and order, otherwise being the same law and order that has been set up by these same politicians to fail...So in the covering it all up, it has to think of nefarious ways to go after more power (taking advantage of what they have caused on purpose), as if no one see's what is going on. The emperor has no clothes.
Click to expand...

The police have no legal obligation to come to your aid so the government disarming people without due process is doubly egregious


----------



## danielpalos

Blues Man said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red Flag laws are one of the worst violations of a person's rights to have ever been proposed.
> 
> 
> 
> Red flag laws is an affront to law and order in this country. Otherwise it is to suggest that the law has lost control of the streets, and is no longer effective at doing it's job. So now the government is having to use tactics and strategies to go around law and order, otherwise being the same law and order that has been set up by these same politicians to fail...So in the covering it all up, it has to think of nefarious ways to go after more power (taking advantage of what they have caused on purpose), as if no one see's what is going on. The emperor has no clothes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police have no legal obligation to come to your aid so the government disarming people without due process is doubly egregious
Click to expand...

They probably have other priorities and can't respond to every call with a physical presence. 

Otherwise, private sector doormen got fired for not giving aid.


----------



## Blues Man

danielpalos said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red Flag laws are one of the worst violations of a person's rights to have ever been proposed.
> 
> 
> 
> Red flag laws is an affront to law and order in this country. Otherwise it is to suggest that the law has lost control of the streets, and is no longer effective at doing it's job. So now the government is having to use tactics and strategies to go around law and order, otherwise being the same law and order that has been set up by these same politicians to fail...So in the covering it all up, it has to think of nefarious ways to go after more power (taking advantage of what they have caused on purpose), as if no one see's what is going on. The emperor has no clothes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police have no legal obligation to come to your aid so the government disarming people without due process is doubly egregious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They probably have other priorities and can't respond to every call with a physical presence.
> 
> Otherwise, private sector doormen got fired for not giving aid.
Click to expand...


No the Supreme Court ruled that police have absolutely no obligation to come to your aid at any time


----------



## DrLove

Coyote said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well let me know when Biden figures out criminals don’t care about laws, executive orders or anything that tell them no...
> 
> 
> 
> The ghost gun one seems stupid.   They should just make the fucking things illegal.  The Red Flag Law EO doesn't mandate anything and has nothing to do with criminals.  President Biden is not making a lot of changes here, he is just leading by example and urging Congress to do something real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President can't make a lot of changes.  It really is up to the (do nothing) Congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is in the hands of the Congress and even Democrats like Manchin are not willing to risk their political career...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you are probably right.  But it's gotten to an INSANITY where literally, there must be NO restrictions.  None.  Because that's where these NRA inspired lunatics are leading us.  That is their Utopia.  I'm not anti-gun, I believe in A right to own firearms, just like any other tool.  But it's not unlimited.  It is not unrestricted.  And thanks to the NRA, the 2nd Amendment has taken on a meaning the founders never intended.  It's become a religion.
Click to expand...


Thankfully the NRA has been neutered and shamed into near non-existance. 
But Republicans have yet to figure that out! 








						NRA exec sheltered on borrowed yacht after mass shootings
					

After school shootings that left dozens dead in recent years, National Rifle Association leader Wayne LaPierre said the resulting outrage put him in such danger that he sought shelter aboard a friend’s 108-foot yacht




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## task0778

I see no good reason why a person's firearms cannot be confiscated IF the police have reasonable cause to go to a judge and get a warrant to do so, BEFORE said confiscation.  Said reasonable cause has to be more than some asshole complaining about the noise next door, and the judge should have reasonable cause to believe deadly violence could be averted if confiscation is not executed.  Furthermore, confiscation should be limited to like 60 days or whatever, at which time the weapons are returned UNLESS the prosecution can show reasonable cause as to why the confiscation should be extended.  IOW, it shouldn't be up to the individual to show he/she should get his weapons back, but rather the state should show why the individual's right to bear arms should continue to be abridged.


----------



## Blues Man

DrLove said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well let me know when Biden figures out criminals don’t care about laws, executive orders or anything that tell them no...
> 
> 
> 
> The ghost gun one seems stupid.   They should just make the fucking things illegal.  The Red Flag Law EO doesn't mandate anything and has nothing to do with criminals.  President Biden is not making a lot of changes here, he is just leading by example and urging Congress to do something real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President can't make a lot of changes.  It really is up to the (do nothing) Congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is in the hands of the Congress and even Democrats like Manchin are not willing to risk their political career...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you are probably right.  But it's gotten to an INSANITY where literally, there must be NO restrictions.  None.  Because that's where these NRA inspired lunatics are leading us.  That is their Utopia.  I'm not anti-gun, I believe in A right to own firearms, just like any other tool.  But it's not unlimited.  It is not unrestricted.  And thanks to the NRA, the 2nd Amendment has taken on a meaning the founders never intended.  It's become a religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully the NRA has been neutered and shamed into near non-existance.
> But Republicans have yet to figure that out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NRA exec sheltered on borrowed yacht after mass shootings
> 
> 
> After school shootings that left dozens dead in recent years, National Rifle Association leader Wayne LaPierre said the resulting outrage put him in such danger that he sought shelter aboard a friend’s 108-foot yacht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
Click to expand...

What does it matter?

He's a private citizen and isn't required to do anything if there is a mass shooting?


----------



## DrLove

Blues Man said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well let me know when Biden figures out criminals don’t care about laws, executive orders or anything that tell them no...
> 
> 
> 
> The ghost gun one seems stupid.   They should just make the fucking things illegal.  The Red Flag Law EO doesn't mandate anything and has nothing to do with criminals.  President Biden is not making a lot of changes here, he is just leading by example and urging Congress to do something real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President can't make a lot of changes.  It really is up to the (do nothing) Congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is in the hands of the Congress and even Democrats like Manchin are not willing to risk their political career...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you are probably right.  But it's gotten to an INSANITY where literally, there must be NO restrictions.  None.  Because that's where these NRA inspired lunatics are leading us.  That is their Utopia.  I'm not anti-gun, I believe in A right to own firearms, just like any other tool.  But it's not unlimited.  It is not unrestricted.  And thanks to the NRA, the 2nd Amendment has taken on a meaning the founders never intended.  It's become a religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully the NRA has been neutered and shamed into near non-existance.
> But Republicans have yet to figure that out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NRA exec sheltered on borrowed yacht after mass shootings
> 
> 
> After school shootings that left dozens dead in recent years, National Rifle Association leader Wayne LaPierre said the resulting outrage put him in such danger that he sought shelter aboard a friend’s 108-foot yacht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it matter?
> 
> He's a private citizen and isn't required to do anything if there is a mass shooting?
Click to expand...


I'm just pleased that several of the amoral NRA top dogs will be spending a lot of time in court, and several including LaPierre will likely do prison time. But send in those dues and be comforted that they will end up being spent on luxury travel and propping up a few manufacturers!


----------



## Blues Man

DrLove said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well let me know when Biden figures out criminals don’t care about laws, executive orders or anything that tell them no...
> 
> 
> 
> The ghost gun one seems stupid.   They should just make the fucking things illegal.  The Red Flag Law EO doesn't mandate anything and has nothing to do with criminals.  President Biden is not making a lot of changes here, he is just leading by example and urging Congress to do something real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The President can't make a lot of changes.  It really is up to the (do nothing) Congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is in the hands of the Congress and even Democrats like Manchin are not willing to risk their political career...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you are probably right.  But it's gotten to an INSANITY where literally, there must be NO restrictions.  None.  Because that's where these NRA inspired lunatics are leading us.  That is their Utopia.  I'm not anti-gun, I believe in A right to own firearms, just like any other tool.  But it's not unlimited.  It is not unrestricted.  And thanks to the NRA, the 2nd Amendment has taken on a meaning the founders never intended.  It's become a religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully the NRA has been neutered and shamed into near non-existance.
> But Republicans have yet to figure that out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NRA exec sheltered on borrowed yacht after mass shootings
> 
> 
> After school shootings that left dozens dead in recent years, National Rifle Association leader Wayne LaPierre said the resulting outrage put him in such danger that he sought shelter aboard a friend’s 108-foot yacht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it matter?
> 
> He's a private citizen and isn't required to do anything if there is a mass shooting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just pleased that several of the amoral NRA top dogs will be spending a lot of time in court, and several including LaPierre will likely do prison time. But send in those dues and be comforted that they will end up being spent on luxury travel and propping up a few manufacturers!
Click to expand...

I don't belong to the NRA.

I just don't care what private citizens do on their own time.


----------



## danielpalos

Blues Man said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red Flag laws are one of the worst violations of a person's rights to have ever been proposed.
> 
> 
> 
> Red flag laws is an affront to law and order in this country. Otherwise it is to suggest that the law has lost control of the streets, and is no longer effective at doing it's job. So now the government is having to use tactics and strategies to go around law and order, otherwise being the same law and order that has been set up by these same politicians to fail...So in the covering it all up, it has to think of nefarious ways to go after more power (taking advantage of what they have caused on purpose), as if no one see's what is going on. The emperor has no clothes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police have no legal obligation to come to your aid so the government disarming people without due process is doubly egregious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They probably have other priorities and can't respond to every call with a physical presence.
> 
> Otherwise, private sector doormen got fired for not giving aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the Supreme Court ruled that police have absolutely no obligation to come to your aid at any time
Click to expand...

Why did private sector doormen get fired for that?


----------



## Mac-7

JGalt said:


> In less than a minute, the Idiot in Chief  said "bureau of aquahol" and called it the "AFT" two times.
> 
> Why is this fucking moron even in office?


The American Federation of Teachers appreciates the plug


----------



## FRIKSHUN

marvin martian said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the usual news outlets are running it.
> 
> Joe seems a bit more feebed today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody gives a fuck about Joe Biden's executive orders.  The majority of states won't enforce them, anyway.
Click to expand...


----------



## Donald H

Biden is following the Democratic party to the left. Nobody ever expected Biden to take such extreme measures as to even outdo the pressure that was going to come from Kamala. But Biden 'has' and even Kamala's agenda is tame and lagging in comparison to the new Biden.

The best explanation for the American people being so receptive and ready for Biden's huge money initiatives, has to be in large part a backlash that's due to the Trump failure.

*From a Canadian POV, Biden is still falling short of what is necessary to reform and fix America. *
More appropriate would be following the lead of AOC's recommendations.

The battle lines have been drawn and the gun issue, which has to be one of the sharpest divides, is now on the table. 

I see it as a bargaining chip that Biden can afford to lose as long as he puts forward an illusion of attempting to fix it.

*Gun reform can be left to simmer on the back burner for a while, or can even be traded off by Biden as a bargaining chip for something that's of immediate importance.*

Biden has a bone in his teeth on many issues that have destroyed the American people's wellbeing, and it looks like he batting .700 or better already.

America's very wealthy are going to throw the kitchen sink at Biden's efforts. Their very future depends on them winning.


----------



## Donald H

freyasman said:


> View attachment 478348


Expose America's evil foreign policy at your own peril.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TNHarley said:


> Unconstitutional as shit.
> Doesnt surprise me if garland supports it.
> Glad that authoritarian isnt on the SC.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Biden Is An Imbecile "

* Party Of Shit For Brains **


DrLove said:


> Lol - The Barrel-Stroker Butthurt in this thread is enough to power a small city -
> But I would not want to live there - smelly!


Terrorist , treasonist  , left wing .


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

_“Biden Announcing Executive Orders On Firearms Now”_

No, Biden announcing proposed ATF rule changes that may or may not be implemented; rule changes perfectly consistent with Second Amendment case law, having never been invalidated by the Supreme Court.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

beautress said:


> The Democrat deep state


lol

There is no ‘deep state’ – Democratic or otherwise, having nothing to do with the thread topic.


----------



## beagle9

danielpalos said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red Flag laws are one of the worst violations of a person's rights to have ever been proposed.
> 
> 
> 
> Red flag laws is an affront to law and order in this country. Otherwise it is to suggest that the law has lost control of the streets, and is no longer effective at doing it's job. So now the government is having to use tactics and strategies to go around law and order, otherwise being the same law and order that has been set up by these same politicians to fail...So in the covering it all up, it has to think of nefarious ways to go after more power (taking advantage of what they have caused on purpose), as if no one see's what is going on. The emperor has no clothes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police have no legal obligation to come to your aid so the government disarming people without due process is doubly egregious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They probably have other priorities and can't respond to every call with a physical presence.
Click to expand...

Which is why the population should remain armed for self defense. Man if the leftist could just fill in that response gap problem somehow, then they would have it made, but they can't.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Billy_Kinetta said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> You completely ignored my point that IN THE US gun control doesn't work and usually has the reverse effect.  Criminals already have guns, and they'll still get guns even if we add more laws to the already existing thousands of laws on the books.
> 
> Do you believe that criminals obey the law? Yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Gun control in the US won't work state by state, it needs to be a national policy to be effective. It's pointless controlling firearms in one state when the state next door is awash with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The federal government has no such authority.
Click to expand...

Wrong.

The Federal government has the authority to enact firearm regulatory measures provided those measures comport with Second Amendment jurisprudence.


----------



## beagle9

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _“Biden Announcing Executive Orders On Firearms Now”_
> 
> No, Biden announcing proposed ATF rule changes that may or may not be implemented; rule changes perfectly consistent with Second Amendment case law, having never been invalidated by the Supreme Court.


Talk properly now, it's AFT, just ask your new leader and chief. And while you are at it kiss his hand too.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Blues Man said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a travesty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is reality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red flag laws are the travesty.
> 
> No due process, no probable cause/.
Click to expand...

This is a lie.

Red flag laws afford comprehensive due process – an extreme risk protection order must first be authorized by a court. A hearing is then conducted allowing the gun owner to demonstrate why the order should be lifted.

Protection orders are not un-Constitutional – in Florida, for example, the courts have upheld that state’s red flag law:

“Some gun owners have appealed RPOs, arguing that Florida’s red flag law is unconstitutional. So far, at least, they haven’t been successful. State appellate courts have found that the law wasn’t too broad or vague, and that the proceedings hadn’t violated the respondent’s constitutional right to due process. (See, for example, _Davis v. Gilchrist County Sheriff’s Office_, 280 So.3d 524 (Fla. Dist. Ct. App. (2019).)”


----------



## beautress

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrat deep state
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> There is no ‘deep state’ – Democratic or otherwise, having nothing to do with the thread topic.
Click to expand...

Deep State refers to the secretiveness of Democrats manipulating voters by making them think Trump broke the laws' peepeed while jumping on a bed with two prostitutes and more hubris than is found in dumps for the 20 largest U.S. Cities. That didn't work when the secret Steele Dossier was found to have originated in HillBillarie's War Room Geniuses writing the salacious and fictitious script. You leftists howled every time our detectives outed your trashy false witnesses that made you all soooooo self-righteous about Orange Man Bad with each and every lie you pooped outta you filthy, lying mouths for four stinking years.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

2aguy said:


> Do you really, really want to stop gun violence?
> 
> Stop voting for democrats.
> 
> The democrat party creates over 95% of our gun murder and gun crime through their policies...policies that allow violent, known, repeat gun offenders out of jail and out of prison, over and over again...
> 
> It is these repeat offenders, who have been arrested over and over again, who are doing almost all of our gun violence....and the democrat party prosecutors, judges and politicians keep letting them out....
> 
> Stop the democrats and you can end gun crime...


Trump was a Democrat


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> You completely ignored my point that IN THE US gun control doesn't work and usually has the reverse effect.  Criminals already have guns, and they'll still get guns even if we add more laws to the already existing thousands of laws on the books.
> 
> Do you believe that criminals obey the law? Yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Gun control in the US won't work state by state, it needs to be a national policy to be effective. It's pointless controlling firearms in one state when the state next door is awash with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The federal government has no such authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> The Federal government has the authority to enact firearm regulatory measures provided those measures comport with Second Amendment jurisprudence.
Click to expand...


"Congress shall make no law ..." applies to the entire document.

"Shall not be infringed" applies to any notions by the federal government to infringe upon the right.

What's left are state matters under state authority, subject to the limitations of the amendments.

English is English.  Case law and precedent arrived at in opposition to amendments can be ignored.  Everybody make mistakes.


----------



## freyasman

task0778 said:


> I see no good reason why a person's firearms cannot be confiscated IF the police have reasonable cause to go to a judge and get a warrant to do so, BEFORE said confiscation.  Said reasonable cause has to be more than some asshole complaining about the noise next door, and the judge should have reasonable cause to believe deadly violence could be averted if confiscation is not executed.  Furthermore, confiscation should be limited to like 60 days or whatever, at which time the weapons are returned UNLESS the prosecution can show reasonable cause as to why the confiscation should be extended.  IOW, it shouldn't be up to the individual to show he/she should get his weapons back, but rather the state should show why the individual's right to bear arms should continue to be abridged.


No.


----------



## freyasman

Donald H said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 478348
> 
> 
> 
> Expose America's evil foreign policy at your own peril.
Click to expand...

"Foreign"???

Are you really that ignorant?


----------



## freyasman

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a travesty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is reality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red flag laws are the travesty.
> 
> No due process, no probable cause/.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a lie.
> 
> Red flag laws afford comprehensive due process – an extreme risk protection order must first be authorized by a court. A hearing is then conducted allowing the gun owner to demonstrate why the order should be lifted.
> 
> Protection orders are not un-Constitutional – in Florida, for example, the courts have upheld that state’s red flag law:
> 
> “Some gun owners have appealed RPOs, arguing that Florida’s red flag law is unconstitutional. So far, at least, they haven’t been successful. State appellate courts have found that the law wasn’t too broad or vague, and that the proceedings hadn’t violated the respondent’s constitutional right to due process. (See, for example, _Davis v. Gilchrist County Sheriff’s Office_, 280 So.3d 524 (Fla. Dist. Ct. App. (2019).)”
Click to expand...

False.

Outright lie.


----------



## 2aguy

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really, really want to stop gun violence?
> 
> Stop voting for democrats.
> 
> The democrat party creates over 95% of our gun murder and gun crime through their policies...policies that allow violent, known, repeat gun offenders out of jail and out of prison, over and over again...
> 
> It is these repeat offenders, who have been arrested over and over again, who are doing almost all of our gun violence....and the democrat party prosecutors, judges and politicians keep letting them out....
> 
> Stop the democrats and you can end gun crime...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was a Democrat
Click to expand...



He was a republican President....


----------



## 2aguy

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a travesty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is reality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red flag laws are the travesty.
> 
> No due process, no probable cause/.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a lie.
> 
> Red flag laws afford comprehensive due process – an extreme risk protection order must first be authorized by a court. A hearing is then conducted allowing the gun owner to demonstrate why the order should be lifted.
> 
> Protection orders are not un-Constitutional – in Florida, for example, the courts have upheld that state’s red flag law:
> 
> “Some gun owners have appealed RPOs, arguing that Florida’s red flag law is unconstitutional. So far, at least, they haven’t been successful. State appellate courts have found that the law wasn’t too broad or vague, and that the proceedings hadn’t violated the respondent’s constitutional right to due process. (See, for example, _Davis v. Gilchrist County Sheriff’s Office_, 280 So.3d 524 (Fla. Dist. Ct. App. (2019).)”
Click to expand...



And the Supreme Court Upheld Plessy v Ferguson and Koramatsu...you idiot.

5 politically appointed lawyers do not get to make things true or just in this country....


----------



## Flash




----------



## skye

Second that!  






Donald Trump Jr.

@DonaldJTrumpJr
·
Apr 8

Joe Biden won't be happy until the 2nd Amendment is buried deeper in the ground than the Federal Investigation into Hunter Biden.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Gun Grabbers Flimsy Excuses "

* Demanding Law Abiding People Demanded To Sacrifice Safety Security And Sound Mind For Thugs **


skye said:


> Joe Biden won't be happy until the 2nd Amendment is buried deeper in the ground than the Federal Investigation into Hunter Biden.


In his address , the bid in threw in that he was trying to stop suicides .

So rather than launching a campaign for suicide prevention , the left wing demonstrates its pretentious , pompous , piety , for authoritarian dictates whereby they view themselves as heroes for saving people from themselves based on statistical lies .















__





						Suicide
					

An overview of statistics for suicide. Suicide is a major public health concern. Suicide is among the leading causes of death in the United States. Based on recent nationwide surveys, suicide in some populations is on the rise.




					www.nimh.nih.gov
				



_2018 Suicide Statistics - Suicide Methods - _



			https://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/fv9311.pdf
		

_Firearm Violence, 1993-2011_
_Firearm-related homicides declined 39%, from 18,253 in 1993 to 11,101 in 2011 ._
_In 2004, among state prison inmates who possessed a gun at the time of offense, less than 2% bought their firearm at a flea market or gun show and 40% obtained their firearm from an illegal source ._

_In 2010, the rate of firearm homicide for blacks was 14.6 per 100,000, compared to 1.9 for whites, 2.7 for American
Indians and Alaska Natives, and 1.0 for Asians and Pacific Isanders (figure 5) . From 1993 to 2010, the rate of firearm homicides for blacks declined by 51%, down from 30.1 per 100,000 blacks, compared to a 48% decline for whites and a 43% decline for American Indians and Alaska Natives. Asian and Pacific Islanders declined 79% over the same period, from 4.6 to 1.0 per 100,000. Although blacks experienced a decline similar to whites and American Indians and Alaska Natives, the rate of firearm homicide for blacks was 5 to 6 times higher than every other racial group in 2010.

The rate of firearm homicide for both Hispanics and non-Hispanics was about 4 per 100,000 each in 2010 (figure 6)_
_.  However, the Hispanic rate had a larger and more consistent decline over time. The Hispanic rate declined 54% from 1993 to 2001 and declined 34% since 2001. In comparison, the non-Hispanic rate declined more slowly, down 42% from 1993 to 2001 and down 5% since 2001._




			https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvsr/nvsr68/nvsr68_06-508.pdf
		

_Suicide is 2.6% of all  causes of death in males for 2017  ._

[imghttps://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/2e/2010_homicide_suicide_rates_high-income_countries.png/495px-2010_homicide_suicide_rates_high-income_countries.png[/img]


----------



## beagle9

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Gun Grabbers Flimsy Excuses "
> 
> * Demanding Law Abiding People Demanded To Sacrifice Safety Security And Sound Mind For Thugs **
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden won't be happy until the 2nd Amendment is buried deeper in the ground than the Federal Investigation into Hunter Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> In his address , the bid in threw in that he was trying to stop suicides .
> 
> So rather than launching a campaign for suicide prevention , the left wing demonstrates its pretentious , pompous , piety , for authoritarian dictates whereby they view themselves as heroes for saving people from themselves based on statistical lies .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suicide
> 
> 
> An overview of statistics for suicide. Suicide is a major public health concern. Suicide is among the leading causes of death in the United States. Based on recent nationwide surveys, suicide in some populations is on the rise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nimh.nih.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _2018 Suicide Statistics - Suicide Methods - _
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/fv9311.pdf
> 
> 
> _Firearm Violence, 1993-2011_
> _Firearm-related homicides declined 39%, from 18,253 in 1993 to 11,101 in 2011 ._
> _In 2004, among state prison inmates who possessed a gun at the time of offense, less than 2% bought their firearm at a flea market or gun show and 40% obtained their firearm from an illegal source ._
> 
> _In 2010, the rate of firearm homicide for blacks was 14.6 per 100,000, compared to 1.9 for whites, 2.7 for American
> Indians and Alaska Natives, and 1.0 for Asians and Pacific Isanders (figure 5) . From 1993 to 2010, the rate of firearm homicides for blacks declined by 51%, down from 30.1 per 100,000 blacks, compared to a 48% decline for whites and a 43% decline for American Indians and Alaska Natives. Asian and Pacific Islanders declined 79% over the same period, from 4.6 to 1.0 per 100,000. Although blacks experienced a decline similar to whites and American Indians and Alaska Natives, the rate of firearm homicide for blacks was 5 to 6 times higher than every other racial group in 2010.
> 
> The rate of firearm homicide for both Hispanics and non-Hispanics was about 4 per 100,000 each in 2010 (figure 6)_
> _.  However, the Hispanic rate had a larger and more consistent decline over time. The Hispanic rate declined 54% from 1993 to 2001 and declined 34% since 2001. In comparison, the non-Hispanic rate declined more slowly, down 42% from 1993 to 2001 and down 5% since 2001._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvsr/nvsr68/nvsr68_06-508.pdf
> 
> 
> _Suicide is 2.6% of all  causes of death in males for 2017  ._
> 
> [imghttps://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/2e/2010_homicide_suicide_rates_high-income_countries.png/495px-2010_homicide_suicide_rates_high-income_countries.png[/img]
Click to expand...

The bottom line is that Democrat's want to punish (by example), the good folks, and this by taking something from them in plain sight or in plain view of the bad folks.... They do this in hopes to send a message to the ones they fear, that "hey bad folks", if you do this then you might end up like these lambs who have been easily slaughtered in front of you be it the bad folks.

Problem with the ideology or thinking however, is that the good folks can't be slaughtered on the chopping block just to teach the bad folks a lesson, because it never works out for the good and/or betterment of the society as a whole.

Democrat's are cowardice Demon's.


----------



## MadChemist

WillHaftawaite said:


> about to add gun laws 20,201, 20,202,and 20,203
> 
> Biden, Harris, AG Garland deliver remarks on gun violence prevention (yahoo.com)
> 
> 
> This may end all gun violence forever.



Really..?

You think Chicago shootings are done with legal guns.


----------



## Blues Man

danielpalos said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red Flag laws are one of the worst violations of a person's rights to have ever been proposed.
> 
> 
> 
> Red flag laws is an affront to law and order in this country. Otherwise it is to suggest that the law has lost control of the streets, and is no longer effective at doing it's job. So now the government is having to use tactics and strategies to go around law and order, otherwise being the same law and order that has been set up by these same politicians to fail...So in the covering it all up, it has to think of nefarious ways to go after more power (taking advantage of what they have caused on purpose), as if no one see's what is going on. The emperor has no clothes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police have no legal obligation to come to your aid so the government disarming people without due process is doubly egregious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They probably have other priorities and can't respond to every call with a physical presence.
> 
> Otherwise, private sector doormen got fired for not giving aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the Supreme Court ruled that police have absolutely no obligation to come to your aid at any time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did private sector doormen get fired for that?
Click to expand...


How the fuck should I know?

Ask the company that employed them


----------



## Blues Man

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a travesty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is reality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red flag laws are the travesty.
> 
> No due process, no probable cause/.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a lie.
> 
> Red flag laws afford comprehensive due process – an extreme risk protection order must first be authorized by a court. A hearing is then conducted allowing the gun owner to demonstrate why the order should be lifted.
> 
> Protection orders are not un-Constitutional – in Florida, for example, the courts have upheld that state’s red flag law:
> 
> “Some gun owners have appealed RPOs, arguing that Florida’s red flag law is unconstitutional. So far, at least, they haven’t been successful. State appellate courts have found that the law wasn’t too broad or vague, and that the proceedings hadn’t violated the respondent’s constitutional right to due process. (See, for example, _Davis v. Gilchrist County Sheriff’s Office_, 280 So.3d 524 (Fla. Dist. Ct. App. (2019).)”
Click to expand...

It's authorized by the court based on the opinion of a lay person.  Often times the accused isn't notified of the court hearing, sometimes there is no court hearing and the order is issued by telephone. It's bullshit.


----------



## Hugo Furst

MadChemist said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> about to add gun laws 20,201, 20,202,and 20,203
> 
> Biden, Harris, AG Garland deliver remarks on gun violence prevention (yahoo.com)
> 
> 
> This may end all gun violence forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really..?
> 
> You think Chicago shootings are done with legal guns.
Click to expand...

no

what gave you that idea?


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Captain Political Shyster Gloating I Get Mine From Where None Can See It "

* Venerating Dreams Sacrificed For Individual Liberty **


beagle9 said:


> The bottom line is that Democrat's want to punish (by example), the good folks, and this by taking something from them in plain sight or in plain view of the bad folks.... They do this in hopes to send a message to the ones they fear, that "hey bad folks", if you do this then you might end up like these lambs who have been easily slaughtered in front of you be it the bad folks.
> Problem with the ideology or thinking however, is that the good folks can't be slaughtered on the chopping block just to teach the bad folks a lesson, because it never works out for the good and/or betterment of the society as a whole.
> Democrat's are cowardice Demon's.


Many have died in war for individual liberty , and those innocents which have become absent from shared time in society should include among them those innocents lost to gun violence for which society likewise includes in reverence with mourning as having sacrificed most greatly to secure for individual liberty a wrights to keep and bare arms .


** Bid Inn Puppet Artisan Of Leave It Out Back Collection Plate **

The bid inn is pushing public disarmament because he locked in with transnational criminal organizations ( tco ) , which are freely capitalizing on human trafficking engaged in sexually assaulting the migrants as part of the contract , that would benefit most in the future by an unarmed society .

The waves of illegal migrants apparently can not seek assylum among their own in some latin american country , because - 600 Million Plus In Latin America Are Too Incompetent To Take Care Of Their Own ,

None has been able to locked down the source of federal revenue by which illegal migrant processing centers are being stood up , by which private arenas are being utilized , wherein illegal migrants are being processed , boarded , clothed  , issued a stipend , and then transported to internal locations within the united states .


** Hunter Finds Constructive Failures Of Joe Blow **

The border debacle is a distraction from bid inn collaboration with the tco cabals to import methamphetamine ( bases are available in latin america ) and fentanyl ( inexpensive - taking the place of heroin ) .


** Republican Female Presidential Candidate **








						Iowa Gov. says 'no' to housing illegal immigrant children
					

Says it is President Biden's problem to fix.




					www.kimt.com
				



DES MOINES, Iowa (AP) —* Iowa Governor Kim Reynolds says she has rejected a federal request to accept migrant children into the state, saying the need to find homes for them "is the president's problem.”*









						Kim Reynolds - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------

